# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  متزوجة من 6 شهور بس بعدنيه عذراء

## وردة جاسم

*السلام عليكم والرحمة 

شحالكن خواتيه 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ بموت من الغصة
ما دري كيف افتح الموضوع ولا من وين ابدى
ولكن ما لقيت ملجأ لحد غيركن عسى رب العالمين يقدرنيه اني القى الحل عندكم ،،
في الظاهر انا انسانه سعيده 
تتقمص دور الفرح والسعاده للي حولها على حساب كرامتها واحساسها بكينونتها الأنسانية ،،،
أنا عروس معرسه تقريباً من حول 6 شهور تقريباً ولين احين ريلي ما دخل عليه 
مادري شو مشكلته بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟
انسان مش طبيعي احس به مريض نفسي ،،،
انسان عايش لنفسه وبس ولا كأني حرمته أو حليله له 
أول ما عرسنا سافرنا على طول وكانت السفرة لوعة جبد من الخاطر
كان يحطني في الفندق وطول اليوم يحاوط ويردليه عى آخر الليل ،،
قلت في خاطري بيتعدل الوضع يوم بنرد البلاد ولكن بالعكس زادت الطين بله 
عادي يخطف علينا اسبوعين وما ايي عندي متعلث بالداوم 
في البداية قلت يمكن انه مش متعود على وجودي خص ان زواجنا كان تقليدي عن طريق الأهل 
وما تعارفنا على بعض الا يوم الملجة 
ولكن الحال ظل مثل ما هوه من اول يوم شفته فيه 
ما قد اتقرب مني 
ما قد لاطفني 
ما قد في حياته قالي كلمة حلوة 
بلعكس انا كنت كل ما احاول اتقرب منه يصدني أكثر واكثر
وأنا من النوع الي يحب يتخبر عن كل شيء اطرش له مسجات يسولي اكبر طناش 
ادقله 10 مكالمات يرد عليه بمكالمة وحده 5 دقايق ويسكر 
اكون متلبسه ومتكشخة فليل ومعدله الحجرة ،،،، أول ما يتبادى عليه بيشغلDVD
وبيلس يتابع افلام ولا كاني موجودة ،،،
حتى يوم بيي يرقد على الشبريه بييب له لحاف بروحه وبيعطيني ظهره وبيرقد 
ويناخر بصوووووووووووت عالي وأنا عداله وعيني ما تهنى برقاد وستين خنجر في ظهري من الغصة
يرقد عدالي كانه اخوي ،، 
حاولت اكلمه ابى اشوف وين المشكلة ثار عليه كالثور الهائج 
قالي انا شوه مقصر عليج ،،، ((( وهو بالفعل مغرقني بالفلوس ومن الناحية المادية حالتي فوق الممتازة )))
ولكن شو الفايدة ؟!!
الناس على عبالها ان الفلوس تشري السعادة ،،،،
شو فايدتها دام النكد والغصة معشش في فؤادي من تصرفاته الرعناء 
وصلت لمرحلة انكسار من الداخل 
اتصنع الضحكة ولكن كل الي حولي يقولون ان شيء فيه 
يبين من عيوني 
يبين حتى من تصرفاتي ،،
أحين انا كارهتنه موت ،،،،،
ما اداني اشوف ويهه
ويوم اروّح ريحته تييني لوعة جبد والله ،،، احس اني اختنق 
حتى يوم بنكون في مكان واحد يجمعنا احس ان المكان ضيق ولا اقدر اتنفس ؟!! 
ما دري وين الخلل بالضبط
كلمت امه وخواته وما نفع الحال لأنه بالأساس مش مسولهم سالفة ؟!!
انسان عايش لنفسه بس 
يأكل ويرقد ويحاوط وبس ،،،
هذا روتين حياته 
احين محتارة أخبر أهلي ولا شوه اسوي بالضبط ؟!!
لأن اهلي حارين لو دروا مش من النوع الي يتفاهم ابدًا وأخاف ياخذ الموضوع ابعاد اكبر واطلق ؟!!
ويحدث شرخ في العائلة خصوصاً انه قريبي ..


بانتظاركم* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## مدلـله

لي عوده حبوبه

----------


## فتاة راك

صدق قهر يوم نبا ناس وهم يصدونا.... بس انه جذي وانتي حرمته اكيد فيه شي لانه الريال مايصبر عن شي وخاصة انتي حلاله اقري البقرة كل يووم بترتااحين وبتتحسن ظرووفج

----------


## Fanatek

الله يعينج بصراحه
والله يشافي ريلج و ادعي في قيام الليل عل و عسى تنفك الكربه
بس صج احساس هب حلو ان الريل يتصدد عن حرمته
مع انه الرياييل ما يصبرون عن شي بس اكيد فخاطره شي

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

خاطري اقول اشياء ويد بس ما ابى احط فذمتي و ازيدج هم فوق همج

الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## Momento

غريب ريلج بس يمكن هو فيه شي ومستحي يقول عنه وبيجرحه كريال أكيد انتي فاهمة بس من حقج تعرفين شو بلاه وانتي تقررين حياتج بعدين والي يخليني أحط هالسبب ان بعد من أهلج ويسستحي حد يدري ....سبحان الله بس في شي غريب...
الله يهديه والله حرام

----------


## زلال2008

الصرااااحه قصج تعور القلب يا ختيه لازم اتخبرين حد من أهلج لوو اسبوووع مب مشكله لكن ست شهووور ووواااايد يمكن هو عنده مشكله عضووويه ومستحي يقولج اخذيه باليين اول شئ وحاولي وياااه بالطيب اذا ما نفع دخلي حد من خوااانج والله يسعدج الغاليه ...

----------


## rona

سال لله العظيم رب لعرش لكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك

----------


## غــلاوي

شوفي يمكن في حد ثاني في حياته 

حاولي معاه 

مهما كان الريال ما يصبر عن الحرمه 

بس ها اكيد فيه شي يمنعه منج 

الله يفرجها عليج

----------


## هبوب العين

الله يكون فعونج

----------


## أخت مسلمة

يمكن حد مسويلكم سحر؟

----------


## أمل ضايع

الغاليه اكيد الريال فيه شي مب طبيعي اذا الكلام ضايعه وياه طرشي له مسج وقولي فيه بصراحه انا محتاره في امرك شو هذي الحياه وياك اذا ما تبيني قوال اذا فيني عيب هم قوال وظهري كل الكلام الي بخاطرش واهم شي تكتبي له في اخر الرساله اعطيك مده محدده ترد علي واذا ما رديت اعتبر كل الي بينا انتهى وخلاص وشوفي شو ردة فعله تعدل تعدل ما تعدل مالج غير اهلج والخلاص منه ويصير الي يصير انتي بشر لين متى بتتحملي واسمخيلي على الاطاله

----------


## 3y0o0ny

الله يصلح امره ....اختي حاولي تسألينه ليش ما يتقرب منج ؟يمكن هو مايباج ومغصوب أو انه خذج رضا لاهله ..لااازم تتناقشين وياه وصارحينه بكل الي في خاطرج!
يمكن عنده مشكلة ومايبا يقولج ..اختي هذا شيء ما ينسكت عنه لاااازم تتناقشون وبسرعه ..بعدييين مستحييييييييل الريال يصبر هالمدة كلها وما يحاول يتقرب منج أكييييد فيه شيء!!!!

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

الله يعينج........
بس ليش ماتقوليله أنه لين متى بتم حالتكم جيه؟! إذا مايريدج يردج لأهلج 
ماااااااااااااأعرف أقول أكثر ..... غيرك الله يصبرج عليه ....

----------


## AL_AY000N_A

أختي الكريمة أكييد ريلج فيه شئ لأنه الحالة مب طبيعية؟ومن الاساس ليش عرس دامه جذيه؟وحاولي يا أختي انج تعرفين شئ عن ماضية يمكن تلقين السبب.والله يعيييينج.

----------


## أم ريم77

لاتعليق

----------


## {منوة الروح ,

*حاولي اختي تتفاهمين معاه لاخر لحظه
ان مانفع معاه مالج الا أهلج وان كل الحلول باتت بالفشل 
فانفصالكم يكون أفضل له ولج 
والله يسهل أمرج حبيبتي ويعينج ويعوضج خير يارب*

----------


## عيناوية دلع

الله يسهل اموركم ياربي ويسخر لج ريلج

بس صحيح يمكن فيه شي الريال حاولي وياه لا تتنرفزين واذا ما فاد موليه ارجعي لاهلج وخبريهم يمكن يقدرون ايفييدونج اكثر 
وربي يصلح الحال

----------


## sanabel el

الزمي الاستغفار صدقيني هو حل سحري لكل المشاكل واكثري منه وبتشوفين الله بيفرجها عليش ان شاااااااااااااالله

----------


## ميثه 2000

اتريدييين نصيحه اخت لي اختها...... 


خبري اهلج وتركيه الريال باين منه انه ما ايريدج شلي قشج وسيري صوب امج وخبريها وطلقي والله بيعوضج خير انشاء الله 

هالسالفه وايد صايره ويا البنات واخر شي ايكون الريال مجبور من اهله او عنده وحده او فيه مرض.... وبعدييين انتي توج في اول الطريق واللي بدايته كذيه حله سهل مب ايكون عندج كمن ولد وما ترومين اتربينهم..... وخلي كرامتج فوق اي اعتبار وانتي هب رخيصه تركضين وراه .... خليه ايولي واحمدي ربج اللي طلع اكذيه .... 

والله يستر عليج

----------


## السيدة ملعقة

لا يكون يطبق عليج مسلسل نور

----------


## هنديه99

حبيبتي استعيني من الشيطان .........ويمكن الغاليه ريلج عنده مشكله يمكن عاجز انتي اكيد فاااهمه وهذا الشي مش بسيط يخلي الريال يكره كل إلا حواليه حتي اهله لا تستهنين بسالفه هو اتحصلين خايف اصارحج ....... حاولي انتي بطريقتج تعرفين لا تقوليلي حاولت صدقيني الحرمه إذا تبي شيء اتسويه ....... والله واعلم

----------


## شموخ التواضع

الغاليه قصتج ذكرتني بقصة ربيعتي ...وسبحان الله نفس المده اخر شي اكتشفت انه اهله جابرينه عليها وفالنهايه طلقها وخذى الي هو كان يباها ... يعني زواج اهل .. وهو كان منحط جدام الامر الواقع ... الصراحه انا معرف انتي ليش سااكته كل هالمده ... لازم تكلمين حد من هلج ... وتتحركين ... ولا ايامج معاه بتضيع عالفاضي ... وربي يفرجها عليج

----------


## أم غـــلا

> ممممممممم
> انا ما اقدر افيدج بشي هني ( في بنات مراهقات و صغارية ) ,,


*السموحة منج اختي .. صاحبة الموضوع طرحت مشكلتها باسلوب لائق لجميع القراء و مايخدش الحياء .. من واجبنا عليها كخوات نعطيها حلوول .. يمكن تفيد بعض البنات اللي بعدهن ما تزوجن في المستقبل في حال صادفتهن مشكلة مشابهة ..
السموحة منج الغالية ما اقصد شي بس حبيت اوضح هالنقطة ..

و انا اشوف يا اخت وردة جااسم انج ادخلين اهلج بالموضوع .. دامج اتبعتي معاه اقصر الطرق .. واجهتيه و رمستي هله .. ما باقي شي !! و صارلج 6 شهور .. اسمحيلي بس هذي هب عيشة .. 
ماقدر افسر تصرفاته و احكم عليه حكم اظلمه فيه .. بس اللي ما يختلفون عليه اثنين انه ظالمنج و مقصر عليج من ساسة لراسة .. الفلوس مب كل شي الغالية .. و لا عمرها بنت سعادة على حساب باقي الحاجات .. اذا انتي نفسيا دمرانه شو بتسوين بالفلوس !!

باجر يوم بتيج الرمسة (ليش ما حملتي شو بتقولين؟) و ليش تضيعين نفسج معاه عمر ..

اختي .. خذي اقصر درب .. استخيري انج اترمسين اهلج .. و رمسيهم ترا ما ينشد الظهر الا فيهم ... و ساعتها بتعرفين شو مصيرج .. بس اهم شي اهلج يدرون ..

و الله يوفقج و يسهل دربج .. و طمنينا عليج الغالية...*

----------


## احبه موت

يمكن اهله غاصبيه عليج وايد سمعت عن زوجين مثل حالتكم 
الله يعيينج

----------


## وردة جاسم

بالنسبة لقصة انه مغصوب الي اعرفه وكل الي حوله اكدوا لي انه مختارني بالأسم وكان وايد مصر عليه 
بالرغم ان عائلتنا ماشالله فيها وايد بنات من ناحية امه ولا من ناحية ابوه 
بس هوه قالهم ابى فلانه ((( الا هييه انا )))
وبالنسبة للعجز أنا بعد فكرت فيها ،،،، ولكن خواتي انا ها الشيء آخر همي 
الوحده شو تبى من الريال غير انه يكرمها ويحترمها ويعز مقدارها وتحس انه يباها 
هب تحس ان وجودها في حياته كالعدم ،،،
انا يوم اكون متضايقة آخر انسان افكر فيه اخبره هو لأنه ما يهتم 
ما احس لوجودي اهمية في حياته 
هوه يقولي انا اباج وانا مختارنج 
ولكن تصرفاته تبين العكس تماماً 
كل واحد يقدر يقول انا أحبج وأنا اريدج 
ولكن الدليل على الحب وانه يبياني لازم يكون مقرون بدلائل وافعال 
وانا لين اليوم ما حسيت بهالشيء ابداً

----------


## الدوسريه

الله يوووفقج ان شاء الله في حيـااااتج وان شاء الله مابيقصرون الحريـم

----------


## آمنه111

خبري حد من هلج ،، المفرووض من زمان مخبرتنهم عن هالشي ...

----------


## نبض الإحساس

هلا 

أختي نصيحة من أخت محبة قولي الموضوع لاهلج حد عاقل ويعرف يتصرف في الموضوع

ولا تخليت الموضوع عايم لأنه بيصير ضدج مب لج

مريت بظروف اعرف نتايجها

الله يعينج

----------


## زلال2008

اختى عيبنى كلام ام الغلا واللي قالت في بناات صغار فالمنتدي اتراااهم ايعرفون سوالف اكثر مناا نحن المتزوجات
وبالنسبه لمشكله اختى ورده جااسم مثل ما قالوااا البنااات اهلج هم عزوتج ولا تسكتين اتراااه هذااا دليل حبه لج ...

----------


## نفسي اسيرمكه

يمكن يعاني من شي ومايقدر يقول عشان رجولته ماتسمحله انا كنت اعرف وحده ريلها كان يعاني من حاله نفسيه استوتله وهو صغير وظل يعاني لين كبر وكانت معرسه حوالي ست سنوات وكانت تعاني بينه وبين نفسه لين ضاقت الدنيا وخبرت ابوه وتعالج نفسيا والحمدلله الحين عندها ماشاء الله ولد وبنيه وعايشه حياتها الحمدلله تعاملي وياه بحكمه وهدوء يمكن يتفاعل وياج

----------


## AL_AY000N_A

لو سمحتي أختي الكريمة ريلج ملتزم بصلاته وباقي أمور الدين لان الزوجين لو طبقو التعامل عن طريق الشريعة كانت حياتهم بأمان

----------


## وردة جاسم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AL_AY000N_A


لو سمحتي أختي الكريمة ريلج ملتزم بصلاته وباقي أمور الدين لان الزوجين لو طبقو التعامل عن طريق الشريعة كانت حياتهم بأمان


من ناحية التزام للأسف لا 
وأقل شيء انه ما يصلي وهنيه المشكلة 
على الأقل لو ملتزم كان بلقى باب الدين وانصحه من خلاله 
وهذا الي مخلني اعافه أكثر وأكثر ،،،
أنا كنت اعرف قبل انه مش ملتزم بس توقعت اني اقدر اغيره عقب العرس 
وهنيه الغلطة ،،،
يا حسرتيه من وين برقعها ؟!!*

----------


## dala dubai

الله يعينــج اختي ...ويفك كربتج ..

----------


## AL_AY000N_A

أختي العزيزة تصرفي بالحكمة مع زوجك حاولي تفهمينه أكثر عن مرة لاتلجئي لطلاق على طول لانه الحرمة من غير ريال منكسرة أنا مجربة لانه زوجي اتوفى الله يرحمه انشاء الله وحسيت بقيمة الريال وكان من خيرة الرياييل لكن هاي حكمة الله

----------


## أمووول

اختي الغاليه مالج الا ربج هو خلق عبده وهو اعلم بمصلحته عليج بالدعاء في الثلث الاخير من الليل ادعي من قلبج وناجي ربج واطلبي من ربج انه يفرج كربج ويقدرج الخير سواء في الاستمرار معاه او الفراق منه ...واكثري من الاستغفار...خلي عزيمتج قويه ولا تخلين للشيطان مدخل في حياتج وداومي على سورة البقرة ...بتحسين براحه نفسيه عجيبه...احيانا ربنا يبتلينا لاجل نتقرب منه بالدعاء والطاعه...

----------


## AL_AY000N_A

> *
> 
> من ناحية التزام للأسف لا 
> وأقل شيء انه ما يصلي وهنيه المشكلة 
> على الأقل لو ملتزم كان بلقى باب الدين وانصحه من خلاله 
> وهذا الي مخلني اعافه أكثر وأكثر ،،،
> أنا كنت اعرف قبل انه مش ملتزم بس توقعت اني اقدر اغيره عقب العرس 
> وهنيه الغلطة ،،،
> يا حسرتيه من وين برقعها ؟!!*


يا اختي اذا الريال هاي حالته ماراح يعتدل لين ما يلتزم لان الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر واستشيري احد المشايخ عندج وبيقولج اذا ريلج ما يصلي شو تسوين لاني انا لو بغيت شئ اسثشرت المشايخ

----------


## قصص

من البدايه حلي الموضوع

لاني وحده اعرفها تمت وياه خمس سنوات

وهوه على نفس الحال عقب طلبت الطلاق

وبصراحه طلع عنده عجز

الافضل تصارحينه من البدايه صح احراج

لكن هوه ليش معرس عيل 

ليش يتلاعب بمشاعرج

وليش اضيعين سنوات عمرج جذه

حلي الموضوع

والا اقبلي بوضعج

----------


## شمس الخليج

الشكوى لغير الله مذلة، عزيزتي المشكلة اللي تعانين منها يبالها حد كبير يحلها لج و يا بنات المنتدى رجاء اللي تنصح تنصح فشي فيه خير مب اتقول اطلبي الطلاق ولا ريلج يغازل ولا و لا ............  :12 (93): انصحج الغالية بعد الدعاء و التوكل على الله و الحوار الهادئ بينج وبين زوجج ادخلين حد كبير بالموضوع لان في رييايل ما يحبون حد يتدخل فحياتهم .
و السموحة

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

ربي يعينج الغلا 

ربي صبرها وحنن قلب زوجها عليها

----------


## أحلى غراام

امممم

انا اشوف أنج تيلسين معااه وترمسينه بكل جديه وخبريه عن كل شي يضاااايقج واذا مافاد روحي بيت أهلج بس لاتخبرينهم كلهم خبري امج أو ابوج وخليهم يتفاهمون معااه


والله يهدييه ويصلحه لج

----------


## شظايا قلب

والله شو اقولج ي اختي .. حالتج ما تسر والله وريلج 
لو كان بيتصلح حاله جان صار هالشي خلال أول شهرين ثلاث .. أو اربع
شهور من زواجكم بس انج لين احين عذرا ولين احين الريال
مافكر حتى يدخل عليج وطبايعه جي ولا عاطنج حقوقج وانتي هب مقصره
وياه بشي .. أنا أقول ان "أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق" .. لجن يوم الزوجين
يوصلون لدرب مسدود يكون أحسن حل بينهم هالشي .. وما اقول
غير عسى الله يصلح حاله ان شاء الله ويهديه وماتوصلون ل هالحد ان شاء الله

بس أنصج تخبرين أهلج الغاليه .. لن دامه جايف ان ماحد محاسبنه
ع تصرفاته واذا تقولين انه مايسوي سالفه لأهله ف خليه يعرف ان وراج أهل
يدارونج وانه هب ماخذنج لعبه فارنج فالحجره ومب عاطنج شي
غير هالفلوس ....!!!

خبري اهلج وجوفي حل وياه الغاليه لا اتمين جي العمر يمر واذا تميتي
ع هالحال وياه والله عمرج بيظيع ويا واحد مايستاهلج وغيره أحق بج منه


عسى الله يفرج كربتج ان شاء الله ويهديه ويصلحه ياربي

----------


## ام عبادي84

الله يعينج اختي انتي حاولتي وياه بكل الطرق ومافاد
لازم تخبرين حد من اهلج يشوف شو مشكلته واحد يكون ريلج يسمعله

----------


## Anwaar

> خاطري اقول اشياء ويد بس ما ابى احط فذمتي و ازيدج هم فوق همج
> 
> الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## قصص

> الشكوى لغير الله مذلة، عزيزتي المشكلة اللي تعانين منها يبالها حد كبير يحلها لج و يا بنات المنتدى رجاء اللي تنصح تنصح فشي فيه خير مب اتقول اطلبي الطلاق ولا ريلج يغازل ولا و لا ............ انصحج الغالية بعد الدعاء و التوكل على الله و الحوار الهادئ بينج وبين زوجج ادخلين حد كبير بالموضوع لان في رييايل ما يحبون حد يتدخل فحياتهم .
> و السموحة



سمحلي ختيه

الريال مجاهل كل مشاعرها ومجاهل وجودها بالمره

رغم انها تسوي له كل شي

وفيه رد منها يوضح انه مبتعد عن الدين

شو تترينها تسوي 

اتم تترياه لين يحن عليها

لازم تتصرف

ونحنا نتكلم عن خبره

فيه وايد سوالف صارت لربايعنا ضيعو احلا سنين حياتهم 

ويا زوج ما يستاهل

او مثل حالة هالزوج

لازم ادخل حد في الموضوع

----------


## هوى الروح

وايد ريايل جي 

بس تلاقينه يشبع رغبته الجنسيه مع الفريخات و الشباب 

و دامه خلاج في الفندق و طلع ما طالع يتمشى روحه الا طالع يسوي شي 

و هانوع تلاقينهم شكاكين 

عندي وحده من الاهل كانت نفس حالتج بس كان يطلب منها غير شرع الله 

سارت و خلعته و افتكت من شيفته


الله يكون بعونج و انا اقول هذي حياتج تبينها تتكمل جي تمي ساكته تبينها تتغير خبري اهلج و خلي الكبار يتصرفون ^_^

----------


## سلمت امرى لله

اختى ...
اكيد الريال فيه شى..
الوضع مو طبيعى ابد.

----------


## المصارعه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يعينج ويفؤج همج ياااااااااااااررب


كنت اعرف ناس جي بس الحد الله نحلت مشاكلهم لا والحين عندها بنت بعد
الله يصبرج اختى

----------


## MISS_STYLE

*6 شهور مب شويه .... دامج رمستيه وما طلعتي منه بنتيجة لازم تخبرين أهلج ...

حتى لو على قولتج هالشي بيسبب شرخ في العايلة ، شو الفايده انتي معرسه ومب معرسه هذا بيدمرج وبيكسرج من داخلج ... انتي لج حقوق وهو ما وفرها لج والفلوس مب كل شي ...

لا تسكتييييين وخبري أهلج ...... 

مااقدر ابرر تصرفه بس الأكيد ان في سبب كبيييير يخليه ما يعطيج حقج ،

خبري اهلج بأقرب وقت ..............

والله يعينج*

----------


## 3y0o0ny

لااازم تتكلمين وياه وتعرفييين السبب الي يخليه لين الحين مادخل علييج !!وتقووولين حقه ان( العلاقةالج***ة) بين الزوجين هي الي توثق الحياة امبينهم وتساهم في استمرار الحياة السعيدة وتحاولين التكلم وياه بهدوء ويتخلل حديثج نصايح من الدين>>>>>>>>>واذا كان مافي تفاهم انتي بعدج عذرا وحالج حال اي بنت مب متزوجه والحياة بعدها جدامج.

----------


## رابعة

الله يعينج اختي 

بعد ماتستعينين بالله سبحانه استعيني بأهلج  :Smile: 

لو ماستعنتي باهلج في هالمشكلة متى بتستعينين فيهم؟؟

مافيه حد بيفيدج انتي مابتقدرين عليه لانج زوجته بس ماحسيتي بالحنان منه مستحيل اطلعين اللي في قلبج 

الله يفك كربج يااااااارب

----------


## jakleen

انا اقول خبري امج وايد احسن

----------


## نجمة الفجر

اختيه ريلج يعاني من 000000 ما اقدر اقول فاحسن انه يتعالج والله اعلم لان وحده اعرفها تمت نفس حالتج اخر شي اتصلت حق مستشار(مطوع )هو مطوع معروف دومه يطلع في تلفزيون فقالت شيخي اذا ريلي ما تعدل والله اني بنحرف وعقب خبرته كل شي طلع ريله ما يقدر انه 000000 وطبعا عقب فتره تعالج والحمد لله رد احسن بوايد000 والسموحه

----------


## الغلاSH

الله يعينج

----------


## دريمه

حبيبتي الطلاق مب كارثه او مصيبه مرات يكون حل من الحلول 
وانت في حالتج مو مزوجه يعني كانج مطلقه لا بالعكس انت وضعج اخس من المطلقه لانج متزوجه مع وقف التنفيذ

----------


## ام شيخه86

كثري من الدعاء له والاستغفار والله يهديه

----------


## أسيرة الدمعة

الله يصلحه ويهديه يااااااااارب ....

----------


## عايشة18

حبوبه التزمي بقراءة سورة البقرة وخصوصا بالقيام الليل وان شاء الله بتشوفين امورج تنحل باذن الله

----------


## حبوبة العين

سال لله العظيم رب لعرش لكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك

----------


## ميميه88

فديتج المعاشره الزوجيه حق من حقوقج ولج الحق انج اطالبينه مب عيب ولاحرام لاتربطون انه الوحده لي طلبت من زوجها هالشي انها ضايعه او غيره علاقل اتييب الها ولد يكون سند السكوت مايحل قضيه حاولي ترمسينه بحزم مره مرتين ثلاث مانفع ياه خبريه وقوليله دام انه جذيه الاهل يدخلون يكون احسن المفروض الاهل يكونون بعيد عن مشاكل الزوجين لانهم يكبرونها لاكن فحالتج حتى مايبالها تفكير دام انه ماياج لين الحين يا انه عنده عجز جنسي او شذوذ او ينفر منج لوحده غيرج او حد مسوله شي غير هذا صراحه ماظن فيه اسباب لو كانو الاهل حارين بس لازم ايعرف انه وراج سند لاكن لاتتسرعين قبل رمسيه شوفيه شو السبب وكيف ؟ وليش واذ مانفع من الافضل انج ادخليين اهلج

----------


## دموع_الشوق

الصراحه انا اعرف وحده استوتلها نفس المشكله مع ولد خالتها .... ردت من شهر العسل وحاولت معاه لمده شهرين بس مافاد شي وطلبت الطلاق منه وخبرت امها واهلها باللي عانته وانها بعدها عذراء ... وياها نصيب ثاني من قبل سالفتها والحين ماشالله عليها مرتاحه ................ 


ختيه ,,, هالمسائل ما نقدر نحن انفيدج ابها ............ عزمي على اللي تبينه سواء حابه اتمين وياه على هذا الوضع أو حابه تطلقين وصلي الاستخاره في هذا الموضوع وان شالله الله بيسرلج امورج يالغاليه

----------


## كيوت ومن

كيييييف صابرة طول هالمده ؟؟؟؟
ياختي يااااتمين وياه او تنفصلين المعاشرة الزوجيه حق من حقووقج 
رمسيه واذا مافاد رمسي اهلج مب حاله هااااي عيل خذااااااج عسب يخليج معلقه

----------


## **لمعة الماسه**

هالحاله ماره عليه..

تعرفين شو كان عذر الريال... قال انه يحسبها مثل اخته عشان جيه ما يقدر يعاشرها...

فيمكن عند ريلج نفس الاحساس... 

او لاسمح الله حد لاعب بعقله.. او يمكن بما انه زواج تقليدي يمكن اقول يممممكن ما كان موافق عالزواج وهله جبروه..

تعرفين هالاشياء تصير..

نصيحتي لج.. لاتخبرين هلج حاليه.. تكلمي معاه وشوفي شو سالفته..

اسأليه اسأله صريحه.. هل كنت موافق عالزواج.. هل فحياتك حد ثاني؟؟ هل تحسبي مثل اختك؟؟
هل هو يسوي هالحركات حق يطفربج؟؟

خليه يطلع اللي بخاطره.. وخبريه بانج تعبانه نفسيه وماتقدرين تستمرين جيه..
اذا يباج يستمر معاج بالمعروف والمعاشره الطيبه.. الحياه الزوجيه مب فلوس وبس.. هو حارمنج من حقج الشرعي.. وانتي لج رغبات مثل ما هو له.. واذا هو عنده مكان ثاني يفرغ فيه لا سمح الله انتي مالج غيره حق تفرغين هالرغبه معاه.. 

فهميه ان ربه بيسأله عنج يوم القيامه والدين (كلن راع وكلن مسؤلن عن رعيته) وانتي رعيته..

الله ييسرلج اللي فيه الخير اختي

----------


## lastdesigner

اذا حد من هلج عرف فتأكدي انهم بيطالبون بطلاقج منه،،،100%
فنصيحتي لج بالصبر،،،يمكن عنده ظروف،،وقولي عساه خير
وحاولي ما تتصلين فيه وتسألين عنه مثل ما انتي مسويه الحين
واشغلي عمرج بالقراءه او اي شي ثاني يلهيج عنه
بس تكونين كاشخه وبكامل زينتج
ممكن تخشين ورقه صغيره في بوكه فيها كلمة (احبك) ورشيها بشوية عطر
يعني اي شي ما يتوقعه منج،،،

والله يحنن قلبه عليج
ولا تنسين تشغلين مسجل على سورة البقره

ولا تفقدين الصبر

----------


## zzz

اختي العزيزة

اولا: انا ما اعتقد ان زوجك عنده علاقات مثل بعض آراء الاخوات مع احترامي، لان لو كان من هالنوع جان ما بيضيع علي نفسه فرصة علاقة مع عذراء ، كان بياخذ الي يبيه وبعدين اذا مل بيطنش.
ثانيا: يمكن يكون مغصوب على الزواج بس انتي قلت ان هو مختارنك. 

ثالثا: يعني المشكلة واضحة ان زوجك عنده مشكله جنسية او عجز جنسي،
والحل مثل ما قالت وحدة من الاخوات انك تكتبين له رسالة لان هالمشكله كثير حساسة بالنسبه للرجال وتجرح كرامته ورجولته ،وخصوصا الرجل الشرقي ويحس انه ناقص رجوله عشان جذي يعصب اذا تكلمينه بالموضوع ، والرساله وسيله اسهل لان ما فيها مواجهه له واحراج اقل، واكتبي في الرسالة عن المشكله وانكم لازم تتناقشون بالموضوع او انك بتخبرين اهلك وهم يشوفون حل للمشكله،وانتي لازم تخبرين امك بالمشكله باسرع وقت ممكن لازم احد كبير من العائله يعرف بالموضوع،لان اذا كان عندة مشكله جنسيه وهالنوع من المشاكل غالبا تعالج فلا تضيعي احلا ايام عمرك بسبب صمتك.

ويا اختي العزيزة هو يسهر و يعاملك بهالطريقة كوسيلة دفاع وحمايه لنفسة لان اذا عاملك بحنان وقعد معاك يخاف انك تحاولي تتقربي منه جنسيا وينفضح فالحل بالنسبه له الهروب او ان يبعدك بطريقة غير مباشرة.

اعذريني اني طولت عليك بس اتمنى اني افدتك ولو شوي

والله يوفقك في الدني والاخرة

----------


## قصة حنين

الله يكون فعونج

----------


## salamh

حبيبتى 6شهور شى مش بسيط يروح من حياتج وانتى عذرا للحين ليش متزوج لالا تسكتين لانة الكتاب مبين من عنوانة وخبر اهلج يتفاهمون معاة اما ظم بمعروف ولا تسريح بااحسان وانتى يصير شرخ فى العايلة ومشاكل المفروض هو اللى يخاف من هى الشى لانة لو هو رجل وشهم كان خاف عليج وعلى عايلتج بس هو مطنش وحبيبتى الحياة الزوجية مش فلوس لانج كل ما تستمرين مع هى الشخص بتتعبين وتمرضين وعلى شو عاد اسمحيلى فية رجال ما عندهم ميول للحريم ميولهم ثانى فكى نفسج منة واللة يساعدج

----------


## zzz

اختي العزيزة

اولا: انا ما اعتقد ان زوجك عنده علاقات مثل بعض آراء الاخوات مع احترامي، لان لو كان من هالنوع جان ما بيضيع علي نفسه فرصة علاقة مع عذراء ، كان بياخذ الي يبيه وبعدين اذا مل بيطنش.
ثانيا: يمكن يكون مغصوب على الزواج بس انتي قلت ان هو مختارنك. 

ثالثا: يعني المشكلة واضحة ان زوجك عنده مشكله جنسية او عجز جنسي،
والحل مثل ما قالت وحدة من الاخوات انك تكتبين له رسالة لان هالمشكله كثير حساسة بالنسبه للرجال وتجرح كرامته ورجولته ،وخصوصا الرجل الشرقي ويحس انه ناقص رجوله عشان جذي يعصب اذا تكلمينه بالموضوع ، والرساله وسيله اسهل لان ما فيها مواجهه له واحراج اقل، واكتبي في الرسالة عن المشكله وانكم لازم تتناقشون بالموضوع او انك بتخبرين اهلك وهم يشوفون حل للمشكله،وانتي لازم تخبرين امك بالمشكله باسرع وقت ممكن لازم احد كبير من العائله يعرف بالموضوع،لان اذا كان عندة مشكله جنسيه وهالنوع من المشاكل غالبا تعالج فلا تضيعي احلا ايام عمرك بسبب صمتك.

ويا اختي العزيزة هو يسهر و يعاملك بهالطريقة كوسيلة دفاع وحمايه لنفسة لان اذا عاملك بحنان وقعد معاك يخاف انك تحاولي تتقربي منه جنسيا وينفضح فالحل بالنسبه له الهروب او ان يبعدك بطريقة غير مباشرة.

اعذريني اني طولت عليك بس اتمنى اني افدتك ولو شوي

والله يوفقك في الدني والاخرة

----------


## wadha_9

بل ليش هالحركات كلها ..هو كان مغصوب على الزواج؟؟؟

----------


## عيون حالمة

الله يهدي ريلج..ليش ما سألتيه..أنت حد غاصبن علي..؟؟؟ إذا قال لا...خلاص..طنشيه...وإذا ما كملت دراسة كمليها,,,يعني عيشي حياتج...اهتمي فيه وصدقيني لازم بي يوم وبيحس فيج...


أو التحقي بمركز تحفيظ..بيني إنج سعيدة ترى الرايل ما يحب المرة الضعيفة...لا تمين تشيه..وأنتي اتحبيه لو ما اتحبيه كان ما صبرتي عليه...والريال إذا محافظ على صلاته...وهذا أهم شي...يمكن آزمة بحياته وبتمر ...أهم شي لا تتضايجين طيب...

موفقه...

----------


## أم حصه

> أسال لله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك




 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## عطايا

يا خوفي إلا يكون هذا مسحور.....تأكدي إن مب معمول له ...او لكم عمل يصده عنج....شوفي أنا ما أحط في ذمتي بس بعض الشباب قبل الزواج يتعرف على بنات و يتحرى إن هو بيطالع مب خسران من اللعبه بس بعض البنات شرانيات و ينتقمن بهالطريقه....حتى البشكارات يسون هالطريقه إذا حطن عينهن على شاب من العائله اللي يشتغلون عندهم....

و إذا لجاتي حق شيخ سيري عند واحد يكون معروف إنه صادق و مب من الدجالين او يتعامل مع الجن......حتى فيه دجالين يقولون لج نحن نعالج بالرقية الشرعية و هم مناك خرطي ( مثل صاحب قناة الكذب ) .....

و هيه اتذكرت سالفه مخبرتني ايها ربيعتي عن ربيعتها.....تقول إن هالحرمه سنه كامله ريلها صاد عنها و لا يحبها ....تقول الحرمه إنها قامت الليل بسورة البقرة اسبوع و من بعدها ريلها رجع طبيعي مثل ما كان.....سبحان الله

----------


## الحلووه

الله يوفقج ويسر امرج

----------


## ورده حلوه

حبيبتي .. لو الريال كان مغصوب فيج بعد .. ما بيصبر عنج لانج بالنهايه حرمه !!

بس السالفه اما حد في حياته غيرج او انه .... ضعيف جنسيا !!!


الله يعينج حبيبتي ...

----------


## جورجي6

الله يوفقج ويسر امرك..
عليج بالدعاء والصبر الى ان يفرجها رب العالمين ..
وخلي يحبج ويتمسك فيج وبي يوم وبيعترف لج ..لانه يمكن يكون ضعيف جنسيا

----------


## عيو دبي ون

االه يهدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه .. بس لازم تتناقشين ويااااااااااااااه و ادوووورين الحل مه هاااا الريل ؟؟

----------


## أم عاشوه

الله يعينج غريب ريلج حاول انج اتقردنينه انزين 

ريلج شكله فيه شي لأن 6 اشهر واهو صادنج وخاصه انج حلاله الله يعينج؟؟؟ظ


شكله ان ريلج يستحي  :Smile:

----------


## رمشة الحب

الله يكون بعونج
صلي قيام الليل وادعيله 
والله يهديه لج

----------


## TaMY

الله يعينج اختيي 

بس بقولج شي ها الريال وراه شي يمكن عنده حرمه ولا يحب وحده غيرج عسب جيه 
مابحط في ضني بس ها تصرف الريايل الي وراهم شيي 

الله يصبرج ويسعدج

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

الله يعينج و يسهل عليج يا رب و يفرج كربتج.

----------


## 44400

اتوكلي على الله واقري قرآن وادعي ربج والله يهديه لج يارب

----------


## ذوق وقمه

هلا ختيه والله قلبي يعورني عليج .... شوفي تره الريال لو فيه ضعف بس 
يحاول يتقرب منج مهمما كان الا الريال مايصبر من الحرمه يمكن هذا الريال في خاطره 
شي بس اكيد في حياته حد ولازم تصرفين عشان شوفين انتي وين مكانج في حياتج
ولا تسكتين لو هو مكانج ماسكت ...........والله المستعان

----------


## مرموم الدلع

يا اختي انا معاكم الاثنين بس يمكن في شي خارج ارادتكم....انت صلي واسنغفري وادعيله وسوي عملج باكمل وجهه وودي عند مطوع يقرا عليه يمكن في شي سبحان الله

----------


## Um TntoN

> صدق قهر يوم نبا ناس وهم يصدونا.... بس انه جذي وانتي حرمته اكيد فيه شي لانه الريال مايصبر عن شي وخاصة انتي حلاله اقري البقرة كل يووم بترتااحين وبتتحسن ظرووفج


صح لسانج مافي احسن من صورة البقره 40 يوم اترييتي 6 شهور واتريي 40 يوم وإدعي لي الغاليه

----------


## قرص عسل

عندي لج بعد نصيحه

احس انج ساكنه مع اهله؟؟ اذا انتي معاهم ساكنه، افضل لج وله انكم تطلعون في بيت بروحكم، يمكن هو يتغير ويحس بالمسؤليه ويحاتيج. ركز على هذا الطلب واصري عليه ولورفض لا تقولي بروح بيت اهلي، تمي وراه لييين ما يطلع لج بيت

وان شاء الله تتيسر امورج،و اذا الموضوع تعقد عليج خلي اهلج اخر شي، روحي عند استشاره اسريه وقعدي معاها، وهي راح تعطين الحلول اللي تناسبج.

----------


## هز الرحيل

الله يهديه ولازم تكلمين أهلج مافيها شيء بس قبل يلسي معاه وفهمي منه هو شوفيه بالضبظ يعني يمكن هو عاجز أو متزوجنج غصب عنه أو يحب وحده ثانيه والله اعلم وصلي قيام ولليل وكثري من الاستغفار واقري سورة البقره

----------


## دموع_الشوق

> كيييييف صابرة طول هالمده ؟؟؟؟
> ياختي يااااتمين وياه او تنفصلين المعاشرة الزوجيه حق من حقووقج 
> رمسيه واذا مافاد رمسي اهلج مب حاله هااااي عيل خذااااااج عسب يخليج معلقه



لو انا في مكانج بطلق منه من عقب شهر العسل اقصد (البصل) اللي عشته معاه وبقول السبب عشان الكل يعرف اني مب انا الغلطانه ويعرفون عيبه ..... حقج هذا

----------


## حنان العالم

الغاليه في وايد ناس جي ... انتي على بالج بس الحريم يستحن حتى في ريايل جي المفروض انتي توقفين وياه لين يعدي هالمرحله ولازم يراجع دكتور ولا بيتم دايما على هالحاله يمكن هو مب منتبه حاولي تيبنها له بطريقه غير مباشره ونبهيه ان هالحاله تحتاج علاج ....

----------


## sad girl

لي رجعة...

----------


## عيمانيه

حبيبتي و الله 

الله يعينج اختي

يارب يارب عاجلا غير ىجل ريلج يعتدل و يحبج و يموت فيج

----------


## اناستازيا

لازم تخبرين اهلج اذا انتي ماقدرتي تحلين هالمشكله واذا العلاقات العائليه بتنشرخ مثل ماتقولين خليها تنشرخ وتنكسر ويصير اللي يصير حبيبتي لا تظلمي عمرج ولا تهينيها النفس غاليه خليج قويه وهدديه ترا الريااييل مايحبوا الضعيفه وبعدين هذا حقج والساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ودام هذه بدايتها فيا انج تصلحي الوضع اذا كانت عنده مشكله سواء مرضيه او نفسيه او ايا كانت اما اذا كانت نفسه خايسه وطبعه خايس فاتركيه والله بيعوضج خير منه ... وبالتوفيق الغاليه ...

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

ليش جيه الله يهديه ؟ 
الله يفرج همج ،,

----------


## om_m.m

:Salam Allah: 


عليييييييييييج بالاستغفـــــــــــــــــــار  :Astaghfor:  ,,, والدعاء وقرآة سورة البقرة وقيام الليل ... وصدقيني ربج ما يبتلي مؤمن الا لمحبه .. الصبــــــر ... وان شاء الله ربنا معـــــــــاج الغالية . ولا تستعيليين دام صبرتي 6 شهوراصبري وادعي ربج يفرج همــــــــــج ...
 :Ast Green:

----------


## مالها وجود

الله يفرج همومج و يهديه

----------


## om_m.m

للرفع

----------


## عيات الهبايب

مثل ماقالولج اقري البقره بس مب يوم واحد لو تقدرين كل يوم واقل شي اقريها 40 يوم متواصل حتى وقت الدوره اسمعيها من الشريط وصلي قيام الليل..واستغفري قد مااااااااااااااااااااااتقدري وايد وااااااااااايد يعني هب شوي...انشغلي بربج وخلج مهتمه بس من بعيد وجوووفي ان شالله بتتحسن لا تخبرين حد من هلج احسن...صلي صلاة الحاجه دووووووووم والله يفرج همج ويفك عنج مصيبتج

----------


## om_m.m

:Quran: 

 :Kafara:

----------


## cheep

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله يمكن يحب وحده غيرج ووعدها

----------


## سراب الشارجه

6 شهور زين انج تحملتي 

هو مب يمكن في شي اكيد في حاولي تعرفين شو السبب وبعدها تقررين شو راح تسوين ولو هو مب مقصر من الناحية الماديه بعد الانسان احساس ومشاعر شو خانة المال دام كلمه حلوه ما يعرف يقول 

الله يكون في عونج

----------


## سبرايت

حبيبتي شكله في خاطره شي اصبري و ان شاء الله الله يفرجها جريب ابد لا تكشرين في ويهه بينيله انه ما في احن عنج و ان شاءالله نسمع اخبار حلوه.......

----------


## ملكه دبي

الله ايسامحه ما قدرج... اختي هذا حق.. وانتي ساكته عن حقج..
عليج بالقران .. وسوره البقره .. واقري فماي وخليه عند الشبريه..
وذكريه بالصلاه.. واستخيري ربج انج اتفاتحينه بالموضوع.. اذا الله راد.. بتيسر الامور وبتتفاهمون .. قوليله خاطري ايكون عندنا عيال شرات فلانه وفلانه.. اهديه كتاب.. مذكور فيه حقوق الزوجه..

اخر حل ,,, ان ما رمتي له.. استخيري اتفاتحين حد من اهلج.. متفاهم وعاقل.. خبريهم السالفه.. بس ان خبرتيهم حطي فبالج ان يمكن ريلج يتحسس وايد ويتضرر.. من جيه قبل هالحل انت حاولي بطريقتج..

" ان كيدهن عظيم" استخدمي قوتج.. والله يصلح شانج يالغاليه

----------


## شموخ عليا

> سال لله العظيم رب لعرش لكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك

----------


## romanah

حبيبتي و الله 

الله يعينج اختي

يارب يارب عاجلا غير ىجل ريلج يعتدل و يحبج و يموت فيج

----------


## جرجيرة

أسال لله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك

----------


## LollY.PoP

شكله زوجج بعده مش متقبلنج في حياته ..

يعني بعده مش مقتنع انة متزوج ..؟؟ 

او انة كان يحب وحده قبلج ؟؟ واهله زوجج اياه يعني مب بشورة ..بختيارهم ؟؟ 

اممم او انة ما يعرف كيف يتعامل معاااج 

والله ما اعرف الصراحة ..شخصية زوجج غريبة وااايد ..مستحيل واحد يكون مع وحده 6 شهور ..بس جيه ؟؟

اممم انصحج تروحين عند استشاريه مختصة ..او انة يروح عند اخصائي ..يشوف له حل ..لانة هذي مش حاله ..

السؤال ,,

ليش متزوج بالاساس ؟؟ ويلعوزج اذا هوه بعده عزابي في مخيلتة ؟؟ 

الله يساعدتج ان شالله

----------


## الشيخة 1

زوجك اما مريض او في باله حد ثاني مدام قلتي زواج تقليدي يمكن كان مغصوب 
نصيحتي لك 

اصبري لانه النهاية معروفة هو للحين مايبغاكي 
بس خليكي زي ماانتي اللبسي واكشخي ولاتكرهينه حطيله ميت سبب في بالك يمكن مريض او عنده ضعف وكبرياه كرجل يمنعه يقرب منك عشان ماينحرج

اصبري لين ماتكملين سنة واذا تم مثل ماهوو ردي بيت اهلك وقوليلهم الحقيقة 
وحتى يوم يعطيكي فلووس حاولي ترفضينها عشان يحس انك محتاجة شي اكبرر منه 
وبينيله انك انتي صابرة بس عشانة زوجك 
ووالله يوفقك ان شالله

----------


## محد شرااتي

أسال لله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك

----------


## وردة راك

الله يعينج....

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*أسال لله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك*

----------


## تفاحةNM

ريلج فيه شي مش طبيعي لازم أهلج يدخلون لا تصكتين ع هالشي  :Ast Green:

----------


## جروح العمر

الغالية
لاتستشيريني ولا تستشيرين احد من بنات المنتدى 
ولا اهله 
ولا اهلج
دام في الي احسن مني ومنهم 
استشيري خالقج وخالقه
هو اعلم 
صلي ستخاره 
وصلي ستخاره
وصلي ستخارة 
لين الله يفرجها 
وكوني على يقين بأن الله بيفرجها
علم بما تخفي النفوس

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

أسال لله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ن يصلح حالك ويسخر لك زوجك

----------


## نور الامل 22

اختي سيري اطلبي الطلاق احسن لج

ها مامنه فايده تدرين ليش لانه انتي شرات مشكلتي 

وتميت معاه 6 شهور واخر شي طلع انه مريض وهو عفانا الله من الجنس الثالث 

واخر شي تطلقت 

والله يستر عليج وعلينا

وانتي الحل بيدج

----------


## أصل الامارات

قومي الليل .. وألحي في الدعاء ... يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح شأني وشأن زوجي ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين.... وأيضا دعاء الهم... إذا بتنزليه من الأنترنت... اللي هو اللهم إني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك...... الخ.... أدعي بهن في السجود.... وشغلي سورة البقرة في البيت.... لأن الذنوب تسبب جفوة بين الأزواج

ثانيا.... أدخلي على موقع الفرحه... مجله كويتيه.. راسلي جاسم المطوع.... أو اتصلي لوداد لوتاه في محاكم دبي ... وخبريها بالسالفه... وبترشدش للتصرف السليم.....

أدعي وأدعي في سجودش .... ثم تواصلي مع الستشاريين الأسرييين...اللهم فرج همها عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## mshmoom

الله يكون في عونج أختي

----------


## miss-hamda

الله يعينج بـــــــــــــــس 
حاولي تكلمينه بهدوء وبتفاهم ان شاء الله يصارحج............

----------


## bdo0or

الله يعينج اختي

----------


## وردة جاسم

صباح الخير خواتي الغاليات 
في البداية تعجز الكلمات عن ايفاء حقوقكن بالرد عليه 
يعلم الله اني استرحت واااااااايد وجزء من الضيقة زال بوقفتكن فيايا 
ما دري اول مره ارقد قريرة العين من تزوجته 
البارحة حسيت بطمأنينه فوق ما تتصورن 
والسبب بسيط 
دعاكن لي في سر الغيب ،،،
عساه في ميزان حسناتكن ان شاءلله 
وعسى رب العالمين ما يكدر خواطركن بمكروه ،،،
وعسى عين حبتكن ما تبجيكن ،،،
تصدقون والله والله من اهم اسباب اني ما اخبر هليه عليه 
أني اخافه يصغر في عيونهم ،،، خصوصاً اذ لا سمح الله ما كتب لي نصيب اني اطلق منه ،،،
واذا كانت المشكلة الي اهو فيها فترة وبتعدي ،،،
ولي زايد الطين بله ان أهله قرايبيه مالي بد منهم ((( والظفر ما يطلع من اللحم )))
والسبب الرئيسي لعدم اخبار هليه 
شعوري واحساسي بالنقص 
ما أحب حد يشفق عليه أو يتكلم عني 
هالشعور قاتل ،،،
نحن بنات في بيت اهلنا ما قد حد طرانا بمنكر أو بحاية عوفة 
فما بالكن لو وصلت المسألة لأهلي بتنتشر السالفة وبكون علج في حلوج الناس 
خصوصاً أننا في مجتمع (( الرجل الشرقي قديس )) ،،،،، 
الرجل مبرأ من جميع اعماله ولا يتحاسب عليها 
والبنت حالها حال الثوب الأبيض يدنسها اي شيء ،،،، 
حتى لو كان هالشيء مب بأراداتها 
من خلال ردودكم قررت الآتي بعزم :

* كلمت امايا البارحة وناقشتها في الموضوع كامل ،،،، كانت ردة فعلها مش طبيعيه 
انصدمت من الخاطر ولكن قالت الموضوع ما ينسكت عنه لازم أخبر عمتيه ،،،، والواقع عمتيه تدري من قرابة الشهرين 
وحاولت اتصلح الموضوع ولكن ريلي نهرها بقوووووووووة ،،،
أمايه اقترحت عليه اخبر الشيبة 
ولكن مترددددددة ما دري هل اخبره ولا شوه اسوي بالضبط ؟!!
هييه قالت عندي فرصة يومين اذ انا ما خبرته ،،،، هييه بتكلمه عشان يحلون الموضوع بوجود ريلي 
عشان يستغلون وجوده في الويكند ...
أحس هالحل مثالي بالنسبة لي ما دري شرايكن انتن ؟!!

في شيء بعد بغيت اضيفه 
بخصوص الردود الي قالت لي كلمي ريلج وحاولي تفهمينه ،،،
انا والله تعبت من كثر ما اكلمه والمح له ولكن ماشيء فايده 
ولي زايد الطين بله 
ان من قرابة الشهر حطيته في موقف وكنت ابى اشوف ردة تصرفه كيف ؟!!
زهبت شنطة ثيابي ودقيت له تلفون فلان تعال البيت اباك ضروري 
وأول ما وصل قلت له ان مزهبه شنطة ثيابي بروح بيت هليه انا مش مرتاحة فياك 
عندك فرصة تفكر فيها زين ،،،، اختلي بنفسك وشوف 
يمكن وجودي وياك في نفس الحجرة ما يخليك تفكر بالموضوع زين ،،،
انا ببتعد وانت قرر 
اذ تبانيه بتلقانيه عند هليه،،،

هزركم شوه كان ردة فعله ؟!!
:
:
:
حسيته ما صدق ،،، شل شنطيته وقالي يالله ،،، 
ورحت عند هليه وتميت قرابه الثلاث ايام ورجعت مش عشانه 
حشمه لعمي وعمتيه 
هم الي كاسريني ،،،
ومن ذاك اليوم نحن متزاعلين ،،، لا يتصل ،،، لا يسأل ،،، يدخل الحجره بيغير ثيابه وبيطلع لين نص الليل 
ولا حتى كلمة السلام عليكم يقولها ،،،
وانا في المقابل شراته ،،، مطنشني مره انا مطنشتنه الف ،،،
فعشان جذيه لكل الي قالت لي كلميه ورمسيه وشوفي شوه في خاطره ،،، 
اقولكن ما ينفع 
مثل لي ترمسين واحد يدخل الرمسه من هاي الأذن ويطلعها من الأذن الثانيه 
(( النفخ في قربة مثقوبة من اسفل )))
:
:
في شيء ثاني بعد 
أنا يوم بفكر اشل قشاري واظهر من بيتهم ابى كل بيتهم يعرف ؟!!
ماريد اشل ساماني واظهر بالدس كأني شاردة 
لأني دخلت بيتهم رافعه راسي 
ابى اطلع منه وانا رافعه راسي هب ناكستنه ،،،

----------


## وردة جاسم

حبيت اشكر كل من تعنى وطرشليه رد من خلال الرسايل الخاصة 
ما قصرتن الغاليات 
بس احب اشكر الغاليه جداً جداً جداً على قلبي ختيه (( النجلاء ))
قريت رسالتج وخنقتنيه العبرة ،،،، حسيت بعظم كل كلمة قلتيها 
مشكورة الغاليه على كل حرف خطيته 
منطوقج الساع ينشرى بفلوس ،،،
واحب اشكر بعد ختيه (( لوكل ))) رسالتج اسعدتنيه ،،،
(((وبنت غرباش ))) و ((( قلبي من الماس ))))
عساه في ميزان حسناتكن يا الغاليات 

وبخصوص الأخوات الي طرشليه رسايل يستفسرن فيها عن حالتيه من خلال اسئلة اعتذر عن الأجابة عليكن 
في اشياء خاصة ما اقدر اقولها ،،،،
يمكن في نظركن شيء عادي ولكن بالنسبة لي تعتبر اسرار بيت ومملكة ما اقدر اطلع عليها كائن ما يكون ،،،

لا خلانيه رب العباد من شوفكم وتواصلكم

----------


## afra_khalfan

> اختي العزيزة
> 
> اولا: انا ما اعتقد ان زوجك عنده علاقات مثل بعض آراء الاخوات مع احترامي، لان لو كان من هالنوع جان ما بيضيع علي نفسه فرصة علاقة مع عذراء ، كان بياخذ الي يبيه وبعدين اذا مل بيطنش.
> ثانيا: يمكن يكون مغصوب على الزواج بس انتي قلت ان هو مختارنك. 
> 
> ثالثا: يعني المشكلة واضحة ان زوجك عنده مشكله جنسية او عجز جنسي،
> والحل مثل ما قالت وحدة من الاخوات انك تكتبين له رسالة لان هالمشكله كثير حساسة بالنسبه للرجال وتجرح كرامته ورجولته ،وخصوصا الرجل الشرقي ويحس انه ناقص رجوله عشان جذي يعصب اذا تكلمينه بالموضوع ، والرساله وسيله اسهل لان ما فيها مواجهه له واحراج اقل، واكتبي في الرسالة عن المشكله وانكم لازم تتناقشون بالموضوع او انك بتخبرين اهلك وهم يشوفون حل للمشكله،وانتي لازم تخبرين امك بالمشكله باسرع وقت ممكن لازم احد كبير من العائله يعرف بالموضوع،لان اذا كان عندة مشكله جنسيه وهالنوع من المشاكل غالبا تعالج فلا تضيعي احلا ايام عمرك بسبب صمتك.
> 
> ويا اختي العزيزة هو يسهر و يعاملك بهالطريقة كوسيلة دفاع وحمايه لنفسة لان اذا عاملك بحنان وقعد معاك يخاف انك تحاولي تتقربي منه جنسيا وينفضح فالحل بالنسبه له الهروب او ان يبعدك بطريقة غير مباشرة.
> ...



رايي من راي الأخت

----------


## سجـ الروح ـايا

ربي يفرجها عليج يالغلااا..اقري يوميا سورة البقرة بالليل في القيام وادعي..وان شاء الله بتتيسر امورج..ياارب وطمنينا عليج..فديتج والله غمضتيني..ربي يفرجها عليج ياارب..

----------


## SOFT GIRL

الله يعينج حبيبتي بس اقولج نصيحه لاتدخلين اهلج بينج انتتي وريلج عطيه فرررصه يمكن الحال يتحسن بصراااااحه قهررررررررررررررررررر الله يعينج يااااااااااااااارب من خاطري

----------


## قلب بنتها

الله يعينج حبيبتي بس اقولج نصيحه لاتدخلين اهلج بينج انتتي وريلج عطيه فرررصه يمكن الحال يتحسن بصراااااحه قهررررررررررررررررررر الله يعينج يااااااااااااااارب من خاطري

----------


## بنت عرب زايد

الله يعينج بصراحه

----------


## وردة جاسم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عــروس2006


انا الصراحه ما اصدق لي تقولينه اسمحيلي 

الواحد ما يقدر يصدق حد ف الانترنت


النار ما تحرق غير ريل واطيها 
أوكيه يا الغاليه ويوم انتي ما تصدقين اي شيء ينكتب في الأنترنت ليش اتابعين المنتدى 
وليش اتابعين المواضيع 
وليش بالأساس مسجلة في المنتدى دام انه النيئة سيئة ،،،
انا استغرب هزرج الوحده بتكتب مأساتها ولي تكابده عشان شوه مثلاً 
انا شوه بحصل فلوس ولا شهره ولا شو بالضبط ،،،
الغاليه اسمحيليه 
لكن 
(((( كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه )))*

----------


## دلوووعة أمها

الغالية .. حاولي إنج اتكلملين المتخصصين في المشاكل الزوجية ... عندج الإستاذ / عبدالسلام درويش رئيس محاكم دبي .. راح يساعدج إن شاء الله ..

----------


## دلوووعة أمها

هذي حقوقج الغالية .. وإذا تبين المساعدة أنا حاضرة بطرش لج رقم عبدالسلام درويش ..

----------


## baskoota

ما شاء الله علييج .... صبوووووووره

----------


## baskoota

ما شاء الله علييج .... صبوووووووره

----------


## كيوت ومن

> صباح الخير خواتي الغاليات 
> في البداية تعجز الكلمات عن ايفاء حقوقكن بالرد عليه 
> يعلم الله اني استرحت واااااااايد وجزء من الضيقة زال بوقفتكن فيايا 
> ما دري اول مره ارقد قريرة العين من تزوجته 
> البارحة حسيت بطمأنينه فوق ما تتصورن 
> والسبب بسيط 
> دعاكن لي في سر الغيب ،،،
> عساه في ميزان حسناتكن ان شاءلله 
> وعسى رب العالمين ما يكدر خواطركن بمكروه ،،،
> ...



ماشاءالله عليج 
الله يحقق الي في بالج ويسرلج امورج يارب

----------


## طي السنيين

التصرف السليم هو تدخل الأهل والنظر بالموضوع 
إنتي ما تقدرين تسوين شي ولا بتحلين

الله يسر أمورج ويوفقج لما يحبه ويرضاه
قولي اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وإخلفلي خيرا منها
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
إلزمي الذكر والإستغفار

----------


## الحزن عنواني1

الله يهديه ان شاء الله ويسخره لج 

مالج غير ربج كثري من الدعاء

----------


## قلبي رهيف7

صراحه يا ختيه حالتج صعبة..

أممممم ليش ماتحاولون تسيرون العمره ويكمن ربج يهديه..

أممم صبري يمكن يتعدل الحال..

الله يكون في عونج..

والله ماتستاهلين إلي إيج ..

----------


## حور العين1

ادعي يا اختي واطلبي ربج الدعا زين لج وتمي استغفري ان شاءلله بتفرج عليج

----------


## (MISS_ME)

الله يفرج همج ويصلح ريلج ان شاء الله ... الله يهديه .. 

كل يوم اقري سورة البقره وقومي الليل وادعي .. مالج غير ربج ...

----------


## السيده ملعقه

حبيبتي أيام الملجه كان نفس الشئ ما يكلمج ؟

----------


## judy abbott

> الله يفرج همج ويصلح ريلج ان شاء الله ... الله يهديه .. 
> 
> كل يوم اقري سورة البقره وقومي الليل وادعي .. مالج غير ربج ...

----------


## ام رشوودي

بلاه هذا

يحمد ربه ان تزوج 

انت اصبري وادعيله بالهداية

----------


## om_m.m

للرفع

----------


## الأميره...

نصحيه مني لاتخبرين اهلج وحاولي تحلين مشكلتج خطوه بخطوه اسالي عمرج ليش مايتقرب منج وحاولي ادورين الاسباب يمكن عنده وحده ثانيه يمكن مريض وحاولي تعالجين المشكله رمسيه بهدوء شو فيه شو بلاه

----------


## ah654

الله يعينج ويصبرج ماقدر اقول اكثر عن جيه

----------


## a7zan-reem

اكيد مسوين ل شىء الله يكون في عونج

----------


## شبيهة عمري

الله يهدي زوججج

----------


## moon uae

الله يكون في عونج ان شاءالله.. اسإلي خواته واللي قراب منه... اذا كانت هذي شخصيته قبل لا يعرس ولا..شو اللي خلى شخصيته تستوي جذي.. شو اللي يبعد أكيد في شي...استخيري .. ان شاءالله ربي يبين لج الطريج الصح..

----------


## Hmsa

هلا أختي ......... سمعي أختي الغالية كل إنسان في هالدنيا مبتلى والرسول علية الصلاة والسلام يقول؛(( عجبا لأمر المؤمن أمره كله خير إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خير له وإن أصابته ضراء فصبر كان خير له )) ... فإذا صبرت وتحملت لج الثواب العظيم من الله سبحانه وتعالى .... بس قبل هذا فيه عندج وسائل كثييرة علشان تطلعين من هالحاله يعني الله سبحنه وتعالى صحيح انه يبتلي العباد لكنه لطيف مجيب دعوة المضطر إذا دعاه ... فتوجهي أختي الفاضله بقلب سليم ونيه صافية لله عزوجل واطلبي منه كل اللي تتمنينه ولا تنسيني في نفس الوقت انه لازم تؤدين كل ما أمرج به من طاعة الزوج... وصدقيني يالغاليه مستحيل يظل حال على حاله..لابد انه بتغير شي.. ومابعد الضيق إلا الفرج ..والفرج قريب ان شاءالله لكن يبا صبر 
والسموحة

----------


## طي السنيين

الله يهديكن تصبر على شو هذه حقوق
شوفي تثبتي منه أو خلي أبوج يفهم منه لوعنده إستعداد للعلاج زين والحمد لله ولو تعالج من قبل وماشي فائده تسريح بإحسان

والله يعوضج ويرزقج

----------


## العذوب

اختي زوجج الظاهر انجبر ياخذج .. وطريقة معاملته معاج زينة فيما عدى انه موب راضي ياخذج .. وهالشيء لصالحج تراه انجبر بالتالي انفقد زواجكم شرط من الشروط وما عاد حلال انه يلمسج إلا اذا هو موب مجبور



والمشكلة في الاهل يوم يجبرون عيالهم على شيء ما يبونه

----------


## فلة للأبد

قومي الليل .. وألحي في الدعاء ... يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح شأني وشأن زوجي ولا تكلنا لأنفسنا طرفة عين
حبوبةاقري سورة البقرة يومياااااااااااا يوم بتشوفينه ياي من برع قبل لا يشغل ال DVD ماله ابدي صلي لج ركعتين واقري سورة البقرة كامله ويوم بتشوفينه راجد انفث عليه المعوذات 
الله يهدي زوجج وانشالله الله بيسعدكم والله يعطيكم اللي فيه الخير اميييييييين 
تاكدي ان رب العالمين ما ينسى احد فهالدنيا

----------


## um2001

مرحبا أختي....ليس من عادتي أن أكتب في المنتدى لكن أحس بأحساس داخلي بأنه من الواجب علي أقف معك و أقول عن تجربه حقيقيه دامت قرابة 15 سنه قد لاتصدقين لكن هذه هيه الحقيقه و الله قادر على كل شئ.....أصبري أصبري لايوجد أحد في هذه الدنيا قد يستطيع أن يرد لك الدفئ مع الزوج أذا أنتي ذهبت عنه و تركتيه مكشوف أمام الجميع .....أصبري....و الله ثم و الله أنه سوف يقدر صبرك و أحتمالك له في يوم من الايام و سوف تعيشين في سعاده.....أصبري أقرأي قرأن في أوقات الضعف.....أصبري و عوضي هذه الاشياء عن طريق الاهتمام به ....نعم بكل صغيره و كبيره في حياته....ملابسه...عطره...أهتمي بمعرفة الاشياء التي يحبها مثل هواياته....جربي....لن تخسري أي شئ....كذالك يمكن أن تعوضي عن طريق ضمه و هو نائم ...نعم أنتي زوجته و لك الحق في ذالك ....أجبري نفسك على هذه الاشياء قليلا..قليلا...كل يوم ضمه..مسكه حانيه باليد...و الكلام الجميل طبعا شئ ضروري ....أصبري و الله لا يضيع أجلر من أحسن عملا...."فكري لو كان أخيك في نفس الموقف؟؟؟ماذا سوف تنتظرين من زوجة أخيك؟؟؟"....أصبري...و الله يفرج همك بأذن واحد أحد......أختي أذا أرتي أي توضيحات أو مساعده...أنا أنتظرك على الخاص....و صلى الله وسلم على نبينا وعلي أصحابه و سلم.

----------


## أم غـلا

اختي ريلج عنده عجز جنسي وهو يحاول يغرقج بالفلوس عشان ماتحسين بفقدان هالشيء
بس في وايد رياييل جيه ويكونون مضايقين اكثر عن الحريم بس مايبينون لهم شيء
انتي لازم تقعدين وياه وتقولين له انه الحين كل شيء تطور
وفي وايد رياييله مثله
وخل يتعالج
واذا يستحي يتعالج ببلاده خل يسافر ويتعالج

والله يهديه ان شاءا لله

----------


## أم حمد 1

*الله يكون في عونج*

----------


## حنين البدر

ربي يهون عليج ويفرج همج... إن شالله

----------


## قصة حزن

بس ان شاء الله الفلوس اتيبلج السعاده اختي...

كل ماتشوفين الفلوس الي يعطيج ايهام زادت روحي دار البر وسويلج بئر ماء

والمره الثانيه اكفلي يتيم..

كل مره سوي شي وخلي نيتج ان رب العالمين يهدي زوجج وكثري من الاستغفار..

ما تعرفين القدر شو مخبألج ترا بعد الحياه الزوجيه مب رقاد وخلاص..في اشياء اهم..

ادعي ان رب العالمين يسخره لج دايما ولا تيأسين من رحمت ربج ....او دايما تذكري ان هالشي مكتوب لج من رب العالمين وانتي فالدنيا في وقت امتحان ورب العالمين يختبر عبده في اصعب وقت والله يسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## عرووب 77

طمنينا عليج عزيزتي 
الله يهدي سرج ويسخر ريلج لج يارب

----------


## البريم

> بس ان شاء الله الفلوس اتيبلج السعاده اختي...
> 
> كل ماتشوفين الفلوس الي يعطيج ايهام زادت روحي دار البر وسويلج بئر ماء
> 
> والمره الثانيه اكفلي يتيم..
> 
> كل مره سوي شي وخلي نيتج ان رب العالمين يهدي زوجج وكثري من الاستغفار..
> 
> ما تعرفين القدر شو مخبألج ترا بعد الحياه الزوجيه مب رقاد وخلاص..في اشياء اهم..
> ...



كلامه صح 


والريل ما يعترف بضعفه شو ما كان اصبري فديت قلبج 
اكيد فيه اشياء حلو تغطي على هذا العيب 
لابد يوم اي وينفرج همج 
ربي يسعد يالغاليه حولي تنشغلين بشياء انتي تحبينه 
وكثري من العبادات

----------


## نور الامل 22

حبيبتي مشكلتج شرات مشكلتي بالضبط

تميت معاه 6 شهووور حاولت اعرف شو فيه وليش جي يسوي

اخر شي اكتشفت انه مريض ومايقدر لانه عفانا الله من الجنس الثالث 

ماريد ادخل ف التفاصيل لكن كانت نهايتي الطلاق وانا بسن صغير

وهو مني وفيني يعني من اهلي وهالي الله كاتبه

بس يمكن انتوا اذا صارحتوه وشفتوا شو المشكله يمكن تعرفون

وغير جي الله ييسر اموررررررج ويفتح لج ابواب الخير

----------


## $ أم سعيد $

الله يهديه ياارب

----------


## ..دلوعة ريلها

الله يعينج والله ما ادري شو اقولج بس اصبري واحتسبي الاجر عندالله يمكن يجي يوم ويتغير

----------


## طفراااانه

صدق قهرالله يعينج بصراحه

----------


## reme

اختي عليج بقيام الليل بسورة البقرة 
واذا ما تقدرين في قيام الليل اقريها اي وقت وانتي تقرين انفثي في ماي واشربي انتي منة وخلي هو بعد يشرب منة من غير ما يدري يعني يوم بيقولج يبغي ماي عطية منة انتي اقري على كمية يعني مثلا غرشة كامله واشربوا منها 

واستمري على سورة البقرة كل يوم 
وعليج بالاستغفااااااااااااار لا تتركية وخاصة سيد الاستغفار 

والله يسعدج يارب

----------


## اسويرا

الغاليه يمكن هو مغصوب عليج
الله يفرج همج

----------


## sad girl

الغالية.. أنا مريت بنفس اللي مريتي فيه .. 
7 شهور وانا بنت ولا تقرب مني ولا شي .. حتى كلام حلو ماشي .. ما أقول لج اني ما تعبت لا والله تعبت بس الحمد لله كنت دايما ألجأ لرب العالمين.. وما خبرت أحد بالسالفة لا أهلي ولا أهله .. والكل يسألني ليش ما حملتي .. أقول لهم الله كريم ... المهم كنت دايما أقرا قرآن وأدعي ربي يفرج همي .. والحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله رب العالمين فرج همي ..بعد محاولات ..دايما أقول لريلي يمكن فيك شي ( مع العلم اني متأكدة انه فيه شي بس ما بي أجرحه) كان دايما يقول لي لا ما فيني شي يمكن لان جسمج مب الجسم اللي في بالي عشان جي ما اقدر أتقرب ( أنجرح أمووووووووت بس أسكت واحتسب أمري لربي ) المهم بعد 7 أشهر من المعاناة الحمد لله سار تعالج وما كان عنده إلا شي بسيط جدا جدا جدا واللي هو نقص ف هرمون الذكورة ... وبعد العلاج الحمد لله و بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى صارت حياتنا غييييييييير والشكر والمنة لله تعالى.. وبتاريخ 25 من هالشهر إن شاء الله راح نكمل سنة من زواجنا... والله يديم السعادة علينا وعلى كل زوجين يااااااااارب ويرزقنا بالذرية الصالحة يارب يارب يارب يارب 



تعرفين عزيزتي مشكلة كل ريال يعرف شو فيه بس ما يعترف وهذا يباله صبر وطولة بال ..والاستعانة أولا واخيرا بالله سبحانه و تعالى...

----------


## ياقوته

اختي
موضوعج وايد حساس 
حاولي قبل تكلميه اكثر من مره
وبوقت هااااااااااااااااااادئ

واذا ما نفع وياه دخلي اهلج بالموضوع
لانه السالفه ما ينسكت عنها

وربي يهديه لج يارب

----------


## فلامنجو

الله يهديه ان شالله ... والله يصبرج على هالبلوى ... بس انتي بعد اصبري والجاي الى ربج ..

----------


## أم_عبدالعزيز

امممممم ما تستاهلين هالشئ الي يستويلج على شو صابره وليش ما تقولين لاهلج وقبل ما تقولين لهم حاولي تغيرينه وتغريه اذا ما نفع صارحيه يمكن عنده برووود جنسي لازم تسوين شئ تكلمي معاه بصراحه طلعي معاه مكان يا ع بحر او اعزميه ع عشا وافتحي الموضوووع وتكلمي معاه بكل بصراحه قولي كل الي بخاطرج لا تستحين من شئ قوليله وين حقوقي الشرعيه ؟؟ اسالي احد غصبك عليه؟ ليش تزوجنا؟ بيني له انج تحبينه احظنيه ابكي عشانه اعرفي شو فيه يمكن انه مريض لانه مستحيل ريال يصبر عن حرمه ها المده كلها لا تخلينه يغلط ويروح للحرام لازم تعرفين منه كل شئ 
لا تتردي بعد ها اليوم لازم تلقين حل كلمي اي احد من اهلج يفهمج 
والسموووووووووووووووحه اخويتي والله يساعدج ان شالله 
موفقه

----------


## أصالة العين

قري في ماي الأيه الأخيرة من سورة الحشر ( لو انزلنا هذا القرءان.................لين أخر السورة ) 7 مرات وتمي نفخي في الماي بنية أن الله يهدي زوجج ويحنن قلبه عليج بس حطيه عداله عشان يشربه وقري الرقيه الشرعية في غرشه ونفخي فيها وذري داخلها ملح ورشي الحجرة والفراش والشبريه صبح ومسا ، حتى أنا حياتيه فيها مشاكل لكن مصيبتيه تهون عن مصيبتج الله يفرج همنا ويكشف الغم ويرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب.........زز
بشرينا الغاليه عنج قريب

----------


## سلمت امرى لله

> الغالية.. أنا مريت بنفس اللي مريتي فيه .. 
> 7 شهور وانا بنت ولا تقرب مني ولا شي .. حتى كلام حلو ماشي .. ما أقول لج اني ما تعبت لا والله تعبت بس الحمد لله كنت دايما ألجأ لرب العالمين.. وما خبرت أحد بالسالفة لا أهلي ولا أهله .. والكل يسألني ليش ما حملتي .. أقول لهم الله كريم ... المهم كنت دايما أقرا قرآن وأدعي ربي يفرج همي .. والحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله رب العالمين فرج همي ..بعد محاولات ..دايما أقول لريلي يمكن فيك شي ( مع العلم اني متأكدة انه فيه شي بس ما بي أجرحه) كان دايما يقول لي لا ما فيني شي يمكن لان جسمج مب الجسم اللي في بالي عشان جي ما اقدر أتقرب ( أنجرح أمووووووووت بس أسكت واحتسب أمري لربي ) المهم بعد 7 أشهر من المعاناة الحمد لله سار تعالج وما كان عنده إلا شي بسيط جدا جدا جدا واللي هو نقص ف هرمون الذكورة ... وبعد العلاج الحمد لله و بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى صارت حياتنا غييييييييير والشكر والمنة لله تعالى.. وبتاريخ 25 من هالشهر إن شاء الله راح نكمل سنة من زواجنا... والله يديم السعادة علينا وعلى كل زوجين يااااااااارب ويرزقنا بالذرية الصالحة يارب يارب يارب يارب 
> 
> 
> 
> تعرفين عزيزتي مشكلة كل ريال يعرف شو فيه بس ما يعترف وهذا يباله صبر وطولة بال ..والاستعانة أولا واخيرا بالله سبحانه و تعالى...





الله يديمها عليج نعمه ويحفظها من الزوال يارب العالمين...الاخت صاحبه المشكله ياليتج 

تقرين .

----------


## أنانية

أختي حاولي تحسينه انه موجود ه حتى لو ما كان موجوده 

خلي بكل مكان يروح له بصمه منج 

بين ثيابه ورقه او ورده 

قبل لا يطلع دخني ملابسه 

او عطريها 

جهزلي له كل الي يباه من اكل وكل شي 

حتى dvdانتي شغليه وقعدي وياه وشوفي ولا 

كأنه مقصر 

بس 

يوم تسوين هذا كله لا تتوقعين منه اي شي

يعني عطي بدوون مقابل 

يمكن يتأثر 

.. 

ويحس الله يحينج اختي وفج عقدتج ..

يمكن اكون مريض نفسي صدق ويتعافا على ايدج 

سبحان الله ما تدرين

----------


## Felicity

عندج اخت قريبة من قلبج وكاتمة اسرارج؟
لو عندج خبريها بسرية و شوفي رايها....
لان انت بروحج مابتقدرين تقررين والموضوع كبير
شاوري حد و شوفي رايهم و توكلي ترا الموضوع موب سهل
و لا تنسين استخيري قبلاتشاورين حد او تقدمين على اي فعل
والله يكون بعونج و عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم

----------


## سامية الكتبي

لا يكون فيه ضعف جنسي شديد ولا مب ريال ... ولا مربوط عنج (( حد مسوله يعني طب ))


اصبري الغالية اصبري ، بس لا تكونين سلبية ....


واجهي هلج بالصدق قولي مشكلة صايرة بس ما ابى حد يدخل لو بغيتكم تدخلون بقولكم ...

حسسيه أنج زعلتي وسيري بيت أهلج ... يمكن يحس و مول ما هميتيه خلاص شو تبين بانسان انتي بالنسبة له مثل المزهرية ع الطالوة ...


هذا رأيي والله أعلم ..

----------


## خريجة إدارة

الله يكون في عونج...!!!!

غريب امر ريلج..

الله يهون عليج يارب.

----------


## ستايلي غير

خبري اهلج و الي يستوي يستوي

لان من حقج تتهنين بحقج الشرعي 

و اذا هو حارمنج منه تقدرين تتطلبين الطلاق مع تعويض بعد

----------


## @ام حمده@

هلا حبيبتي ادعيله فقيام الليل وكل يوم احرقي حبه لبركه
ولازم تتناقشين معاه قوليله لو فيك شي صارحني عسب انعالج المشكله الله يصبرج انشا الله

----------


## مبسم هيا

الله يعينج ويصلح حالكم آمين ...
عليج بسورة البقرة كل يوم هالسورة أثرها عجيب سبحان الله ,,,,

والله يسعدج في حياتج ويعطيج خيرها ويكفيج شرها ..

----------


## bint_dxb

الصراحه بدون زعل شكله مايباج

----------


## bint_dxb

حرااااااااام

----------


## puer soft

الزمي الصلاة والدعاء له قبل اذان الفجر والتضرع في الدعاء

----------


## *شموسه دبي*

*السلااام عليج حبوبهـ
الله يعينج ويهديه عليج
شوفي من فتره وحده شرات سالفتج
سوت عرس وسرنا عرسها
بس من يومين تقريبا اتفاجأت انها اطلقت ولعياذ بالله
تعرفين شو لسبب
انه ريلها ما اتيهـ لشهوه
يعني ما يقدر يرقد معااها
وها شيء فيه من زمان بس ما مخبر حد
وهي كانت عرافه ف لسالفه
بس اهلها يقولون لها بيستوي اوك يوم يدخل عليج
استوت ليلة الدخله
تعرفين شو سوى
وردها ف لفندق وسار عند ربعه
فضيحه صح
والله ربعى محرجين عليه
تمت اسبوعين معااه
وعقب سارت بيت اهلها
وعقب اطلقت وهي بعدها عذراء
بس حرام عليه لبنت كانت تتكشف يدامه
هذا حرام
وانتي خليج صريحه مع اهلج
قولي لهم
ترى 6 شهور هب قليله
بتستوي سنه
سيري عنه وخلي يولي
ما عليج من اي حد
انت بنت وهو هب ريلي
انتي بعدج عذراء
ما يستوي تتكشفين يدامه لانه ما دخل عليج
هذه نصيحتي لج حبوبهـ
وربيهـ يوفقج ف دنيااج
ولسموحهـ*

----------


## bint_dxb

الصراحه بدون زعل شكله مايباج

----------


## 3ali_mustwaha

الله يصبرج ان شاء الله بس بقولج شيئين

اشرات سالفتج استوت لربيعتي واطلقت الحمدالله وافتكت منه على ماعتقد تمت نقس فترتج او اكثر وهو ماقرب صوبها بالمره بالمره بالمره.... عقب قالها هو مريض ومايقدر وطلبت الطلاق واطلقوا شو خانتهم ويا بعض وهو جذيه عافانا الله

فيا انه مريض لا سمح الله ومب قادر يقوول


او انه استغفر الله مابحط في ذمتي يكون مب مرتاح وياج وله البديل (استغفر الله)


اختي لا اتمين جذه حاولي وياه كذا مره وتمي ادعي ليل ونهار واكثر من الاستغفار بس خل يصارحج قوليله الفلوس مب كل شي واذا عرفتي انه فيه شي من حقج تطلبين اللي تبينه

واسمحيلي

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

*الله اييسر امرج باللي فيه الخير لج ..*

----------


## لولو حلوه

حبيبتي السالفه واضحه الريال مسويله سوا>>> عمل يعني 

يوم بيرقد اقري عليه سورة البقرة انزين >>> 40 ليلة 

والله يوفقج

----------


## أحب البر

عليج بالاستغفار وقيام الليل وورة البقرة والله يسوي اللي فية الخير

----------


## شوكليت توي

حبيبتي الريال يمكن ما يباج.........لاتزعلين

----------


## جوهرة111

حاولي اترمسينه يمكن عنده عجز او يمكن يعاني من مرض ثاني واذا ما في شي والله على طول رمسي اهلج عنبو ساكته من 6 شهور عقب الناس بتعك اللوم عليج وانتي عارفه مجتمعنه ما يرحم الحرمه

----------


## رافينا

يمكن سحر مربوط مايقدر يقربج
او عين
تمي اقري على عمرج

----------


## نااعمه

كيف ما اكتشفتي ها كله في فتره الملجه يعني الانسان يحس اذا الطرف الثاني يباه ولا مغصوب عليه والمبين انه مغصوب عليج وانه في خاطره حد ثاني هذا لو مب معرس لازم ترمسين هلج

----------


## softqueen

لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

> الصرااااحه قصج تعور القلب يا ختيه لازم اتخبرين حد من أهلج لوو اسبوووع مب مشكله لكن ست شهووور ووواااايد يمكن هو عنده مشكله عضووويه ومستحي يقولج اخذيه باليين اول شئ وحاولي وياااه بالطيب اذا ما نفع دخلي حد من خوااانج والله يسعدج الغاليه ...


صدقتها الاخت ردي حاولي ترمسينه قربي منه انتي 

حبوبه والله غامضتني فديتج

----------


## uae_606

الله يكون في عونج بس مستحيل زوجج ولين الحينه ماياج شي غريب واغرب من الغريب عيل ليش متزوج؟

----------


## دمعة الوله

يمكن يا الغالية تزوجج عن غصب بس مايبي يقول 
انتي ما اعليج لاتستعيلين وتخبرين اهلج كل يوم بالليل اقري سورة القرة وادعي ربج

----------


## 3lya

صبرتي 6 شهور وايد اناا اشوف الطلاق اريح شي لج عن لايج مرض والسبه هو معتبرنج جماد فالبيت والله شي يقهر

----------


## 44400

> هالحاله ماره عليه..
> 
> تعرفين شو كان عذر الريال... قال انه يحسبها مثل اخته عشان جيه ما يقدر يعاشرها...
> 
> فيمكن عند ريلج نفس الاحساس... 
> 
> او لاسمح الله حد لاعب بعقله.. او يمكن بما انه زواج تقليدي يمكن اقول يممممكن ما كان موافق عالزواج وهله جبروه..
> 
> تعرفين هالاشياء تصير..
> ...

----------


## MRSA

االي يسويه فيج سويه فيه وخله يحس شوي ((أو صبري يمكن اهو مثل ماتقولين بحاله نفسيه وانشالله تعدي ع خير))

----------


## سما العين

شغلي اذاعة القرآن ابوظبي لان كل يوم في الليل يحطون سورة البقره من الساعه 12 الين 1و45 دقيقه والله يعينج عليه

----------


## lilyflower

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## زهور5

اختي لازم اتخبرين حد من اهلج ، لكن الشخص يكون كتوم ، حد من اخوانج ، عسب يرمسه ، لو فيه شيء و يقدر يتعالج ، خص يتعالج و اذا ما يقدر يتعالج ، وقتها بتكوني فاهمه اللي صاير جدامج ، و انت تقرري تبينه و الا لا

----------


## بنت شمر

حتى لو فرضنا أنه مجبور..ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق...

بسم الله عليج من الطلاق ياختي...

جربي غيري اسلوبج معاه..يعني انتي قاعده تبينين له انج واايد مهتمه فيه وتحاتينه

كتبي له رسالة غرامية مو طويلة..بس مختصره ومن قلبج... حطيها على المكان اللي

تحسين انه بينتبه عليها وبيشوفها...لا تتريين ردت الفعل بسرعه..

من تحطين الورقه روحي نامي..

واضبي على قيام الليل... وقبل لا ينش حق الدوام.. سوي له الريوق وغطيه وعلى الغطاء
وردة وكلمة حب قوية اللي يقراها تدمع عينه ويندم على تصفه... 

وارجعي نامي .. ما يحتاي تنبهينه على نشتج لقيام الليل وروحته للشغل..

طبيعي الانسان راح تلفت انتباهه مثل هذه التصرفات حتى وهو رايح للدوام بيفكر في تصرفج الجديد

لا تلحين عليه في شي.. ولا تبينين انج ميته عليه .. بس ابتسمي له يوم يرد من الدوام وسأليه 

شحالك في الدوام .. ثم سولفي عن اللي في خاطرج بطريقة غير مباشره .. يعني على شكل قصه

تحكينها له .. يمكن ما يرفع راسه ويشوفج لم تتكلمين ولكن انتي كملي كلامج.. عقب تغدي

يوم تتغدين لا تسألينه عن طباخج.. بس قبل لا تقومين من الغداء حطي له ورقه فيها كلام من الخاطر

توضحين فيها مشاعر الحب الجميلة اللي تحتاج طيرين لاجل يبنونها..يعني كلام حلو كتبي مثل خاطره

تحسين انها بتلمس مشاعره ... وقومي عن السفره.. ما يحتاي اتمين يالسه لين يخلص

وفالليل لا تحطين رساله لان هو يمكن يتوقع انج تحطين رساله بعد.. اشعلي روح الفضول عنده

خلي تغيرج يلفت انتباهه وفي نفس الوقت تتقربين منه من خلال الاوراق والكلمات

واليوم التالي قبل لا يروح الدوام نفس الشي اول قومي حق قيام الليل واقري سورة البقرة

وزهبي له الريوق وورقه على الريوق فيها كلمة حلوة ودعاء جميل للصباح مع وردة

ويوم يروح الدوام طرشي مسج قولي فيه (لم استطع ان امنع نفسي من ترك رسالة في جيب لباسك)

لا تحددين اي مخباة.. طبعا هاي الرساله الجميلة تكون معطره بعطر مثير له .. رساله فيها كلام حب

وغزل.. تذكري هاي الرسالة تحطينها قبل لا ينش من النوم.. على الريوق خلي وردة جميلة تزينه

وروحي نامي.. لا تخلينه يشوفج واعيه

واستمري في الباقي وبإذن الله يتغير للأفضل.. تذكري استخدمي اسلوب اشعال الفضول بشكل رومانسي

استمري اسبوع او اسبوعين وان شاء الله يتغير.. لا تقربين منه .. خليه هو اللي ايه صوبج..

لم تين تنامين في الليله الثانيه لا تعطينه اهتمامج اهم شي يوم يدش تظهرين من الحمام من بعد شاور

تذكري لا تعطينه اهتمامج .. تلبسي وعطري بدنج بالمسك وادلعي ولا كأن في حد موجود.. 

حطي له العشاء بدون لا تسألينه ان كان يبي عشا والا لا.. بس حطي العشاء وادلعي ولا كأن في حد موجود

وروحي نامي..

غيري اسلوبج كل يوم وان شاء الله إن شاء الله يتغير للاحسن يارب العالمين

والله ادعي لج من خاطري وبشريني يالغالية

----------


## مريم العامري

هلا اختي.. يحليلج والله قصتج حزينة.. يمكن اهله جابرينه عالعرس وهو ما يبااااااا !!!!

نصيحة مني انج تطرحين مشكلتج على دكتورة نفسية وان شاااء الله هي بدورها بتساااااعدج.. بس لا تدخلين اهلج ولا اهله في الموضوع لانه جي بتزيدين الطين بله!!!

والسموحة

----------


## دار الزين

مرحبا اختي الله يعينج ويفرج همج ان شاءالله ......ما بزيد عليج بس اقترح انج اتكلمين حد من 

خوانج يكون قريب منج واااايد ومش متهور ويحاول يصادقه ويفتح عنده الموضوع لانه يا طويلة العمر الرياييل ما 

يخشون عن بعضهم شي ....................وان شاء الله تبشرينا جريب بانه تغير............السموحه منج

----------


## لمساتي حياتي

شو فايدة الحياة اذا هو عايش حياتة لنفسة 000


لازم اتخبرين اهلج العمر يمر وسنينج بتضيع بين الصمت والخوف وبين اخبر اهلي او اسكت ثوري وانفجري ولو وصلت السالفة للطلاق اهون من ريال بدون رجولة 000

----------


## قلب سعيد

> حتى لو فرضنا أنه مجبور..ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق...
> 
> بسم الله عليج من الطلاق ياختي...
> 
> جربي غيري اسلوبج معاه..يعني انتي قاعده تبينين له انج واايد مهتمه فيه وتحاتينه
> 
> كتبي له رسالة غرامية مو طويلة..بس مختصره ومن قلبج... حطيها على المكان اللي
> 
> تحسين انه بينتبه عليها وبيشوفها...لا تتريين ردت الفعل بسرعه..
> ...


انا ويا اختي بنت شمر في هااي الرمسه ..

والله انهاا كفت ووفت ..!

انتي سووي على اللي قالته .. وبتشووفينه امبوونه تغيير ,,

والله يكوون فعوونج والله ..!

تحملييييييييه .. 
يمكن يكوون ورى هالشي سر ..

وحاولي تكتشفييينه انتي بنفسج ..!

والسموحه

|| قلبوو ||

----------


## أم سعيد 15

الله يعينج ويسر أمورج إن شاء الله

----------


## mahra uae

الله يسهل امورج بس انا انصحج ترمسين اهلج والموضوع يكون لين حد معين

----------


## الزين كله*

الله يعينج 

مافيه ريال يصد عن حرمته ويصبر عنها 

خيبه الريايل ما يصدقون يتسكر الباب عليهم مع حرمة من اول يوم انتي كيف ريلج جيه

الصبر مفتاح الفرج والله يهديه

----------


## ام روضه2

اخاف انه مريض

----------


## أحلى غراام

> صباح الخير خواتي الغاليات 
> في البداية تعجز الكلمات عن ايفاء حقوقكن بالرد عليه 
> يعلم الله اني استرحت واااااااايد وجزء من الضيقة زال بوقفتكن فيايا 
> ما دري اول مره ارقد قريرة العين من تزوجته 
> البارحة حسيت بطمأنينه فوق ما تتصورن 
> والسبب بسيط 
> دعاكن لي في سر الغيب ،،،
> عساه في ميزان حسناتكن ان شاءلله 
> وعسى رب العالمين ما يكدر خواطركن بمكروه ،،،
> ...


ماشاااااالله عليج صدقج أنج عاقل 
عيبني تفكيرج
انتي تحاتييينه وتفكرين في سمعته وهوو ماظني جذي يفكر مثلج
خلاص فديتج ارتاحي دام الموضوع وصل لأمج الحريم يعرفن أكثر عنا وهي بتصررف 
والله يكتبلج اللي فيه الخييييير يارب ،،، صدقيني انتي انسانه طيبه وان شاء الله ربي بيوفقج وبيعطيج على قد نيتج ووكلي أمرج لرب العالميين 
طمنينا علييييج

----------


## om_m.m

ان شاء الله تنحل مشكلتج بأقرب وقت .. عشان اتعرفين الي لج ولي علييييييييييييييييييج...

----------


## om_m.m

للرفع


 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## ام نوره200

الله يسهل امورج ويفج كربتج
اللهم امييييييييييين

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

*اسمعي نصايح خواتج..ومثل ما قالت اشعلى نار الفضول فيه

لان الريال كل ما سالتيه وعطيتيه اهتمام اكثريستمر في التمادي والتجاهل

والله يسهل امرج..*

----------


## احبه موت

بشرييناا شو سويتي ؟؟

----------


## نور الامل 22

اختي بشرينا شو صار معاج؟؟

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

يمكن احد مسويه عمل 

حطي سوره البقره كل يوم بالحجره 

والله يعينج والله معاج حبيبتي اصبري 
اصبري ودا بعد شهرن لالالالازم تخبرين اهلج لو تخبرين اختج او حرمه لااخوج واهي 
تخبر امج وابوج عااادي وادا حصل طلالاق شو المشكله الله كرييم وبيعوظج ان شالله

----------


## قصص

صح وينج ؟؟؟

----------


## عزي قرآني

واخرتها يلوموون الحرمه
يااميي لا تقهريين نفسج وسوي الي ييريحج ومالي شغل بالي حاولييج

----------


## uom-burg3

الله يعينج اختي يمكن الريال مستويله موقف ومتعقد من الحريم انتي اسالي هله شوفي يمكن يعرفون شي مايبون يخبرونج عنه ولا تامه جي حليلج

----------


## عيون_الورد

المشكله واضحه 


والبنات يالسات يحطن اعذارر ماادري ع شوو


سيري رمسي حد ثقه وايلسووو ثلاثتكم 


مب اسلووب 

مايباج ليش ياخذج 

حد ضربه ع ايده 

شو ذنبج


لا تسكتين عن حقج

----------


## تالي الليل

حبيبتي وردة .. لا تضيعيم عمرج وانتي بعدج وردة هذا الريال مرييييييييييض 
سواء مرض نفسي او عضوي او حتى مربوط مسحور كل هالاحتمالات واردة 
خصوصا احتمال الربط .. انا ربيعتي سالفتها نفس سالفتج .. آخر شي تطلقت بعد ما عاشت مع ريلها 4 اشهر تقريبا وهي ملكة جمال بمعنى الكلمة لو وصفت لج اياها ما بعطيها حقها يعني شو اللبي بيصبره عنها ؟؟؟ّّ غير الكيد والعمل الشيطاني ( اعوذ بالله _ .. والريال اللي كان ماخذنها ولد عمتها واختارها ويبيها بس من اول ما تزوجوا وهم عايشين حياة اخوية ,,, وبعد فترة اهلها دروا بالسالفة وتطلقلت وفعلا طلع مسحوور .. شو يعني الطلاق نهاية العالم ؟؟!! 
يمكن الطلاق يكون بداية الخير لج ما تعرفين الله شو كاتب لج 
انا ما اريد اوسوس لج بس صدقيني فيه سبب كبير يمنعه عنج وسبب اقوى منه ومنج 
صلي الاستخارة .. واستشيري امج واطلبي الطلاق وبترتاحين اكيد شو فايدة الزواج اذا بدمر حياتنا .. الزم ما عليج نفسيتج وصحتج ما تسوى الدنيا بكبرها ساعة نكد وهم .
تحياتي لج والله يسعدج .

----------


## عسل مر

الله يعينج بصراحه
والله يشافي ريلج و ادعي في قيام الليل عل و عسى تنفك الكربه
بس صج احساس هب حلو ان الريل يتصدد عن حرمته
مع انه الرياييل ما يصبرون عن شي بس اكيد فخاطره شي
وسمكن محتاجيين قرايه

----------


## ظبي عفاري

حبوبه يمكن حد مسويله شي ؟؟ يعني من البنات اللي يعرفهن قبل ؟ سبحان الله ما تعرفين 

بس تدرين حاولين تقرين سورة البقرة وخلي دوم القرآن في حجرتج 
وهاتيله ماي مقراي عليه من عند مطوع وخليه يشرب من هالماي بدون ما يدري يعني ع اساس انج صابتله ماي 

وان شاء الله خير

----------


## دانة الغلا

الغلا عورتي قلبي 
ربي يحفظج يارب ويهون عليج ,,,,
بالنسبه للموضوع حاولي تقرين سورة البقرة ف غرفتج 
وادعي و صلي واستغفري 
ودعواتي لج الغلا

----------


## Hno0odah

ريلج اتوقع انه فيه حاله نفسيه او برود جنسي 
لكنه صدق ريال غريب 

على كل حال استهدي بالله وادعيله يوميا 
واقري سورة البقره 
وانشاء الله يرد لصوابه

----------


## بيبي كيوت

ان شاء الله اقدر اساعدج الغاليه....
شوفي اختي...هاي الامور تستوي عند بعض الناس لكنها صعبه علينا نحنا الحريم...
غناتي لا تستعيلين تخبرين اهلج...أول شي حاولي بطريقتج انج تعرفين شوفيه..وبعدين احكمي...أدري انج حاولتي بس حاولي بطريقه ثانيه...يمكن يكون عين او حسد او سحر...اعوذ بالله منه...
اختي...اول شي عليج بالقرآن وعليج شكل ما ذكروا بعض الاخوات بسورة البقره...حطيها أو اقريها 3 ايام او 4 ايام متتاليه..وحاولي أنج تتوددين له بالكلام ولا تبينين جدامه انج كرهتيه...انا بقولج...حاولي اول ما يرد من الدوام انج تكونين مجهزتله البانيو وملابسه فوق السرير...واذا شفتيه تقبل البانيو...عقب كمن يوم قوليله ممكن انا اللي اسبحك وافرك لك ظهرك لأنك ما اطال...حاولي تبين انج مهتمه فيه مب بالكلام لا بالفعل..
وعليج بمساج الجسم اهم شي يريح الريال هو المساج بشرط انج مجهزتله اياه تحت مب فوق السرير مع شموع وغيره وشرشف ...والله يا أختي اشياء وايده بس الوقت مب مخلني اذكرلج اياه...واكيد انت تعرفين هالشي...
بهاي الطرق اختي يمكن تقدرين توصلين ياللي في خاطره وعقب يوم بيشوفج انج صابره عليه من غير ما تبينين له وبيشوفج انج مهتمه فيه على كل اللي يسويه فيج يمكن يعوره قلبه عليج...مع انه الريال قاسي ...
شوفيلج يوم وقوليله أو انج اطرشيله مسج انج عازمتنه على العشا في مطعم يكون هادي وشوفي الاكل اللي يحبه أو اكله معينه واعزميه عليها...وفي المطعم حاولي انج تتكلمين معاه وتسألينه عن الاشياء اللي يحبها والاشياء اللي يحب يشوفها فيج وطبقيها...ادري انها صعبه شوي بس استحملي والله يفرج همج ويهديه لج ان شاء الله ...
ولي رجعه معاج عشان اكمل...

----------


## ام الدانه@

طمنينيى عليج يالغلا

----------


## أم دانه القمر

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
الله يعينك اختي ويأجرك على مابلاك والله مادري اش اقولك  :Frown: 
بس ماعندي الا الدعاء لك والله يفرج عليكي همك ياااقااااااااادر ياكريم

----------


## بيبي كيوت

الغاليه طمنيني عليج....ان شاء الله انحلت أمورج...

----------


## ذكريات امي

حبيبتي احس دوا لج الصبر ثم الصبر وقراءة سوره البقره

ومحد بيفرج همج غير ربج الي خلقج

وان شاء الله تتحقق امانيج

وترتاحين بحايتج يارب

----------


## ريم الحزوم

* اطلبي الله اختي يحننه عليج والحي على الله بالدعاء واكثري من الاستغفار لان الاستغفار علاج 
مجاني للكثير من الهموم والامراض العضويه والمعنويه 
وانشاء الله الله يرده لج رد جميل 
وتتهنين في حياتج*

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

حبيبتي مشكلتج مثل مشكله وحده اعرفها بالضبط
نفس اللي قلتيه كا يصيرلها 
اخر شي صار ابغض الحلال
وانا موقصدي اني احرضج ع الطلاق ولكن هاي مشكله مو هينه ومحد يحس فيج الا اللي واجهته هالمشكله
الله يوفقج وييسر زواجج ويهدي ريلج ويسخره يارب

----------


## ام ديومة

الزواج الهدف منه السكينه و الرحمه 


استخيري و خبري اهلج و لو وصلت للطلاق ....عادي الغاليه يمكن الاخصائيين النفسيين مال المحكمه يعالجونكم 

و العلاقه الجنسية اساس من اساسات الزواج و ما ابالغ اذا قلت هي الاساس و خاصة في البداية


الوضع خطير و ما ينسكت عنه لانه يتفاقم


الله ايسر لج امورج

----------


## أم سلامه2006

حاولي تفاتحينه بالموضوع ان ما رظااول مره ردي كرريالسالفه وكثر الدق يفج اللحام 
ربج عنده شي او حد مسويله شي بس بعدج حاولي لين تييئسين لو ثار او مد ايده بس اهم شي تعرفين السبب وعقب القرار لج

----------


## um-mansour

انا بقولج اختبار اذا كان ريلج عنده مشكله او لا 

والاختبار هو انج تشترين حبة فياجرا وتطحنينها وتحطينها في شي ثجيل او عصير مانجا عسب ما يحس فيها وتخلينه يشربها 

طبعن اذا حسيت في تغير يعني مشكله ريلج نفسية ( طبعن انتي تعرفين شو اقصد ) 
واذا ما شفتي اي تغير فاعرفي ان ريلج عنده عجز. 

والله يعينج

----------


## روح مرسى الاحزان

> انا بقولج اختبار اذا كان ريلج عنده مشكله او لا 
> 
> والاختبار هو انج تشترين حبة فياجرا وتطحنينها وتحطينها في شي ثجيل او عصير مانجا عسب ما يحس فيها وتخلينه يشربها 
> 
> طبعن اذا حسيت في تغير يعني مشكله ريلج نفسية ( طبعن انتي تعرفين شو اقصد ) 
> واذا ما شفتي اي تغير فاعرفي ان ريلج عنده عجز. 
> 
> والله يعينج


رايها عين العقل

----------


## دلوعة سلطوني

شو هالحياه حياه فلبينيين خخخ اتييب المرض ,,
انا اقرا الموضوع واحس اني ما اروم اتنفس ,,
حشى هب ريل هذا زين منج صابره 6 شهور والله ,, سيري خبري اهلج احسن
دام مامنه فايده ولا من اهله ,,
ربي احفظ لي ريلي

----------


## aha.2010

صـــــــــــراحه قـــهر ... المهـــــــــم بقول شي وحطي في راسج عــــــــــــدل " الـــــــــــــــــــــــــكلام الي ما منه فـــايده تــــركه فـــــــــايده " كلمي امج بس امج وحلفيها على القران ما تتكلم ولا تقول لــحد ؟؟ عالاقل بترتاحين والام او الاخت القريبه .. سند وظهر وداعي في كل صلاه ... والله يهديه لج .. يحليله ما سوى شي .. لا ضربج! ولا هزبج! ولا منعج من هلــج!! سبحان الله اكيد شي مضايقنه .....

----------


## العيون الفاتنه

يمكن ريلج حد مسوله الله يصبرج اختى بس لاتضايقين ماتعرفين شو عنده من ضيق او شي وما يبا يجرح مشاعرج وعصبيته من هالشي اللي فيه فكري قليلا وخذي واتفاهمي معه بشويش وعالجيه بالشي اللي فيه ولا تفضحينه او تستعجلين بالقرار ع ادق من مهلج واذ عندك اخت كبيرة وعاقل صارحيها عشان اتخف مشكلتك وتخخفف همك اختى امانه بس اطمنينا عليج ياختى لان مشكلك عورت قلوبنا عليج شبيتي نار فينا

----------


## مروهاج

سوال واحد اساليه ليه تزوجتنى انا مابي فلوس انا ابا ريال يحبنى ويفهمنى ويحسسنى بوجوده؟؟؟
انا معاك مهما كان فيك.

----------


## عيناويه موووت

صدق قهر يوم نبا ناس وهم يصدونا.... بس انه جذي وانتي حرمته اكيد فيه شي لانه الريال مايصبر عن شي وخاصة انتي حلاله اقري البقرة كل يووم بترتااحين وبتتحسن ظرووفج

----------


## وحده زعلانه

حبيبتي طمنينا عليج

----------


## domy.7zena

*لي عوده والله يفرج همج....~*

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

اختي عليك بقراءة سورة البقرة يوميا بقيام الليل واكثري من الاستغفار والدعاء 
ولاتنسي الصدقه الصدقة الصدقة وانت على حسب كلامك انك مقتدرة 

انصحج اختي بسماع شريط اسباب منسيه لشيخ الدكتور خالد الجبير

والله يريح خاطرج

----------


## ام شامه

اونه انا في شو مقصر ؟؟ ههه شر البليه ما يضحك

يحليله موووووول مب مقصر

من رده صدقيني مليون % هذا مش طبيعي

وعنده علاقات اكييييييييييد

اوكيه فرضا عنده علاقات بعد المفروض يقربلج

انا اللي اعرفه ان الريال مايروم يصبر

شو هالحاله

بس صدقيني هو في شي

لو انا بسير بيت اهلي وما بعطيه فرصه بعد يذلني اكثر عن جيه

/
\
/

^-^

----------


## حرم المهيــري

الزمي الاستغفاااااااااااار وادعيله

----------


## وردة جاسم

*صباح الخير خواتيه 
في البداية اعتذر عن التقصير في الردود عليكن 
حابة اشكر كا من تعنى وكتبليه رد سواء بأسداء نصيحة أو اعطاء حل أو حتى دعوة حلوووة 
عساها في ميزان حسناتكن 
بخصوص موضوعي 
النهاية انكتبتلي فياه 
وخذت حريتي منه 
قبل اسبوع خلعته في المحكمة 
من بعد رده (( ان طلاق ما بيطلقنيه ))
والمشكلة خذت ابعاد كبيرة أحتفظ فيها لنفسي ...

الشرع وقف فياياه حمدلله 
وحتى هليه حمدلله كلهم وقفوا فياياه خصوصاً (( بويه وخوانيه الشباب )) ماقصروا ..
حمدت ربي وايد اني اعيش في كنف اسرة مثل هليه ،،
ناس تفهموا رغبتيه وتفهموا المعاناة الي كنت اعانيها،،
اغلب البنات الي تصير لهم مثل مشكلتيه يصبرون ويسكتون ويعيشون حياتهم على مضض ،،
ويوأدن أنفسهن وهن حيات ارزاق ،، خوفاً من حمل لقب مطلقة ،،
بالرغم ان الطلاق شرع من الله عزوجل ،، 

في شيء واحد بغيت اقوله 
وهوه نصيحة من اخت محبة في الله 
عشان الكل يستفيد من تجربتيه ،،،
(( ولهالسبب انا حطيت قصتيه على متصفح نتي ))

بالنسبة لي انا ما احس الي استوى فيني (( قصة زواج فاشلة ))
بلعكس اعتبره درس استفيد منه في حياتي القادمة اذ الله كتب لي الحياة
ولكن 
أنا كانت ( هالتجربة ) باينة ملامح خطوطها من أول ما انخطبنا 
وكان شكل العلاقة باين كيف بيسير ،،
ولكن كنت أأمل نفسي ،،
اقول انا بغيره وبشكله نفس ما ابى ،،
وهذا هوه الغلط ..
لا تخلين في بالج ان الريال بيتغير وتقدرين انج تهيأينه مثل ما تبين ؟!!
غلط وأكبر غلط ..
(( يمكن في ناس بسيطة الي تتغير ولكن الغالبية العظمى اطباعها لي قبل العرس تكون مطابقة لأفعالها بعد العرس))

اذ كنتي شايفة عمرج مش مرتاحة مع الريال من البداية 
أتمنى انج تتخذين القرار الحازم قبل لا يطيح الفاس في الراس ؟!!
ونصيحة نصيحة 
لا تقولين (( موافقة )) على العرس لمجرد انج تبين ترضين هلج واقرباج ،،
هذي حياتج انتي لا تضيعنها في سبيل مجاملات للأهل .. صدقيني عقبها ما يفيد الندم ..

:
:

شكراً من القلب لكل وحدة دعت لي في سر الغيب 
شكراً من القلب لكل وحده نصحتني سواء بالأيجاب او غيره 
شكراً لكل من ارسل رسالة حلوه شفعت لي عن المعاناة الي كنت اكابدها ...
كسبتكن خوات عزيزات وغاليات ..*

----------


## جودي79

الحمد لله الذي فرج عنك يا أختي

ونصائحك أغلى من الذهب واضيف عليها شيء يابنات عليكم بالرجل المتدين الصالح الذي يخاف الله ويتقي الله

سعيدة من أجلك وادعو الله أن يعوض عليك بالرجل الصالح الذي تستحقينه

----------


## روح الــــورد

الله يوفقج بحياة يديدة كلها سعاده ويرزقج بريل يعوضج عن القهر اللي عشتيه ..

----------


## قايده الغزلان

الله يسدج ويرزقج بالريال الصالح اللي يحفظج ويصونج

----------


## ام مزوونه

الله يعينج
بس الصراحة انا مع اختي زلال 2008 لازم تخبري حد من اهلج
ولا تنسي تدعي الله يهديه وفك كربج

----------


## دار الحي

الله يعينج

----------


## zaytonah

السلام عليكم
إتصدقين عورتي قلبي أنصحج تصبرين وتتغاضين كأن كل شيء طبيعي.

دايما الأنسان يوم يكون في مشكلة يقارن حاله من حال الناس إلى غرقانين مشاكل دايما قولي أنا حالي أحسن من غيري إلي ريلها يخربط أو مريض أو إلي طايح ضرب في حرمته ومشاكل الدنيا وايده.
الله يفك مشكلتج إن شاْء الله ويهديه

----------


## قابضة الجمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استغرب الحلول العجيبة اللي تعطونها البنت..شو طلاق وما طلاق..مع احترامي بس لو كل وحدة واجهت مشكلة في أول اشهر من زواجها واتطلقت..عز الله ما تمت بنية في البلاد متزوجة..واحينة انتي ياللي تنصحينها وتتقوليلها اتطلقي..عيل جان اتطلقتي انتي من ريلج عقب اول مشكلة واجهتيها معاه.. حرام عليكم اتقوا الله..اخت وردة وكلي أمرج لله..ودوريلج استشارة..ولو كان ريلج يخونج جان دقج من الاساس..بس الريال حليله مطيح عند ربعه عسب يتناسى همومه ومشكلته..ومشكلتنا نحن البنات مافينا صبر..وما انحكم عقولنا..عسب جيه لازم تدخلين عند دكتورة وتعطيج استشارة في امورج الزوجية..وانصحج بدكتورة ناعمة الهاشمي..من أفضل الدكاترة عدنا في هالمجال..ويتمنون الحريم في دول مجلس التعاون يحصلون استشارة وحدة منها..يعني نحن في نعمة انها عدنا في البلاد..استعيني بالله سبحانه وتعالى واصبري..ترى اللي يصبر ينال

----------


## جودي79

بنات الحرمة خلاص تطلقت اقروا الصفحة 37

----------


## أم العصفوره

الله يرزقج بالريال إلي يستاهلج ويقدر قيمتج...من كلامج انتي انسانه راااااااااااااااااااائعه

----------


## RoOoManciaH

أعتقد انه يعاني نوع من انواع الضعف الجنسي 
..... سالفتج مثل ربيعتي وحليلها بعد 8 شهور انفجرت و يعطيها فلوس بس عشان تلتهي عن هذاك الموضوع ..... واخر شي جبرته يتعالج و الحمدلله الحين عندها عيال منه وكانت نفس المعامله جنها طاولة بس هالتصرفات عشان هو عنده مشكلة

----------


## بنت الرمل

رربي يسرر امررج الصرااااحه صعب بس لاتقصرين بالدعاااااااء....

----------


## حب اللؤلؤ

الله يعوض عليج ويوفقج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح إن شاء الله

----------


## عرقوبه

قههههههر 
لو منج من زمااااااااااااان كسرت على راااسه غرشه و ذبحته 

بس شو بتسوين اختي 
اتوكلي على الله 

والله يهدي

----------


## عوعو22

الحمد لله على كل حال والله يعوض عليج بزوج صالح تستاهلينه ويستاهلج

----------


## فديت أمي..

انا الي بقول اياه انج تقرين صورة البقرة على الاقل 10ايام كل يوم
وتلتزمين الاستغفار بنية ان الله يرد لج زوجج ويسعدكم في حياتكم والنية شي مهم جدااااااا

----------


## إيمان الساحره

الله يكون ف عونج,,شوفي الريال وحاولي ويااه ولا تيأسين بالمره . . .

----------


## المزهريه

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الحمد لله الذي فرج عنك يا أختي

ونصائحك أغلى من الذهب واضيف عليها شيء يابنات عليكم بالرجل المتدين الصالح الذي يخاف الله ويتقي الله

سعيدة من أجلك وادعو الله أن يعوض عليك بالرجل الصالح الذي تستحقينه

----------


## حرم المهيــري

رأيي اذا عطاج ظهره حطي ايدج ع راسه وتمي امسحي ع راسه براحة ايدج سوي نفسج تلعبين بشعره واقري عليه واستمري ع هالحال و شغلي سورة البقره يوميا فالبيت واكثري من الاستغفار وادعيله

----------


## ميثه 2000

> *صباح الخير خواتيه 
> في البداية اعتذر عن التقصير في الردود عليكن 
> حابة اشكر كا من تعنى وكتبليه رد سواء بأسداء نصيحة أو اعطاء حل أو حتى دعوة حلوووة 
> عساها في ميزان حسناتكن 
> بخصوص موضوعي 
> النهاية انكتبتلي فياه 
> وخذت حريتي منه 
> قبل اسبوع خلعته في المحكمة 
> من بعد رده (( ان طلاق ما بيطلقنيه ))
> ...




تستاهلين كل خير اختي والله انشاء الله بيعوضك عوض خير في الدنيا والاخره انشاء الله

----------


## تركش

اسمحيلي اقولج انج غلطانة تماما في حق نفسج اسالي نفسج لين متى يعنى هاتجاهل انت انسانة لج احاسيس ومشاعر ولا يعرف انج مب لعبة في ايدية انت ازوجتي حتى تستقرين وتكونين اسرة لكن اذا كان هذا حالة ينعاف الواضح انت الحبيب يعاني من ضعف جنسي على مااعتقد وبداية الطريق لازم تكون بمواجهة المشكلة مهما كانت صعوبتها لانها بتم مشكلة قائمة ومدفونة في الظلام ومابتنحل ابدا صارحية عزيزتي وبكل ثقة وجرأة هذا حقج الشرعي والاجتماعي والنفسي والديني وكل شي ولو كان الموضوع بالعكس هو مابيسكت صح ؟ قوليلة انت ريلي وحبيبي وانا شارتنك بماي عيني وانا أبغي أحافظ على بيتنا باي ثمن وانت انسان متعلم وفاهم وتعال خلنا نحط ايدينا في ايدين بعض وانشاللة الله بيعينا وبيكون دربنا كلة سعادة .....طبعا في البداية بيعصب وبيرفع صوتة وبيتاف ماعلية كوني مستعدة لتهدأتة وخليج ذكية في التعامل مع البركان النفسي اللي بيصير بالذات ان هذا الموضوع حساس جاد للرجل وتياسين كلمية اكثر من مرة ماجاوب قوليلة بكلم حد من القعلاء في الاسرة ولازم يعرف انج جادة في اتخاذ الخطوة ورجعي اعطية فرصة ثانية اعتقد انة لازم بيواجة المشكلة لانة خلاص انضح وبعدين حبيبتي اذا ريلج من النوع اللي لة علاقات سابقة ممكن وحدة رابطنة عنج وتكررت هالامور وايد شوفيلة مطوع اذا مافية شي عضوي مرة ثانية اقولج فكري بنفسج وذاتج وأنا ومن بعدي الطوفان لانج في النهاية اذا ماعالجتي الموضوع انت بتدفعين الثمن وطمنينا عليج .

----------


## أم سيفوه

انته شو تترين اكيد لازم تخبرين هلج يمج لو العيب في الحرمه الريال مايصبر يسير يركض يخبر الاهل بصراحه انتي ماعرف كيف اتحملتي 6 شهور صدق واحد ماينطاااق اقولج سيري خبري هلج ولاتستكين شل سامانج وروحي ولا دقي حق هلج بس عاد متزوجين من 6 شهور هو مادخل عليج والله حرام اللي يسويه فيج يابنت الناس نصيحه اذا تميتي ساكته بتندمين قد شعر راااااااااااااااااااااااااسج

----------


## أم سيفوه

> *صباح الخير خواتيه 
> في البداية اعتذر عن التقصير في الردود عليكن 
> حابة اشكر كا من تعنى وكتبليه رد سواء بأسداء نصيحة أو اعطاء حل أو حتى دعوة حلوووة 
> عساها في ميزان حسناتكن 
> بخصوص موضوعي 
> النهاية انكتبتلي فياه 
> وخذت حريتي منه 
> قبل اسبوع خلعته في المحكمة 
> من بعد رده (( ان طلاق ما بيطلقنيه ))
> ...




فديتج اسمحيلي ردت عليج متأخره ...بس اهم شىء ترا يوم الاهل يوقفون وياج الحمدلله انتوا سويتوا الصح ....ان شاءاالله يــارب الله يرزقج بولد الحلال ويسعدج يالغاليه ادعيلج من كل قلبي

----------


## meeray

ربي ان شاء الله يعوضج خير

----------


## شوكليت توي

الله يعوضج ان شاء الله

----------


## علياء2008

الله يكون بعونج

----------


## hind25

انا رايى لا تخبرين احد من اهلج احين حاولى تتفاهمى انتى وياه اطلبى منه مثلا تسيرون تتعشون بره واختارى انتى مكان يكون هادى ورومانسى وحاولى تفتحى معاة الموضوع بهدوء وفهميه انج تحبينه وتبينه وانج مالج غنا عنه حتى لو شو ما صار وجى من هالكلام اللى يخليه يتشجع ويتكلم ومن صوبك شغلى قران بالبيت وخاصة صورة البقرة وجيبى ماى واقرى عليه بالنيه اللى تبينها سورة الفاتحة والمعوذتين والكرسى واشربى منه يمغه ورشى منه باركان الحجره وحطى الغرشه عداله مكان يرقد حتى يشرب هو منها ضرورى والله يهديه لج انشاله وتبشرينا بالدخله عشان انباركلج الغاليه بس لا تنسينا الله يوفقك

----------


## غاية المنى

:Ozkorallah: 


> الصرااااحه قصج تعور القلب يا ختيه لازم اتخبرين حد من أهلج لوو اسبوووع مب مشكله لكن ست شهووور ووواااايد يمكن هو عنده مشكله عضووويه ومستحي يقولج اخذيه باليين اول شئ وحاولي وياااه بالطيب اذا ما نفع دخلي حد من خوااانج والله يسعدج الغاليه ...

----------


## شوااقي

الله يعوض عليج ويوفقج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح إن شاء الله

----------


## دلوعه حماده

الله يعوض عليج ويوفقج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح إن شاء الله

----------


## **قمر بوظبي**

اتبعي الخطوات 


كلميه

فهميه

عاتبيه

اقهريه

بهدليه

يننيييه

البسيه

اشغلي تلفونج

خلي طلعاتج اكثر عن شوفاتج في البيت

اعرضيه على دكتور نفسي 

فتشي تلفونه 

اعرفي وين طلعاته 

منو ربعه 


وين يسير اخر الليل

منو يرتاحله اكثر 

لا تبينيله حبج خليج طبيعيه 

بينيله ان في ناس وايدين يبونج غيره



واذا ما نفع خبري اقرب الناس له ويكون وسيط لج وله 


واذا ما نفع خبري اهلج 


واذا ما نفع تعالي ارقدي عندي في البيت






واذا ما نفع ادعي الله يهديه


واذا ما نفع بلغي عليه الشرطه 

هههههههه


سوري 


واذا ما نفع احرقي سيارته 
واذا ما نفع قصي نعاله 
واذا ما نفع احرقي كناديره
واذا ما نفع ضيعي غترته وفنايله

واذا ما نفع احرقي العايله بكبرها



والله الله يعينج اتذكريني بربيعتي صارلها 4سنوات متزوجه وبعدها عذراء الله يعينكم 


ما عندي مانع

----------


## **قمر بوظبي**

اتبعي الخطوات 


كلميه

فهميه

عاتبيه

اقهريه

بهدليه

يننيييه

البسيه

اشغلي تلفونج

خلي طلعاتج اكثر عن شوفاتج في البيت

اعرضيه على دكتور نفسي 

فتشي تلفونه 

اعرفي وين طلعاته 

منو ربعه 


وين يسير اخر الليل

منو يرتاحله اكثر 

لا تبينيله حبج خليج طبيعيه 

بينيله ان في ناس وايدين يبونج غيره



واذا ما نفع خبري اقرب الناس له ويكون وسيط لج وله 


واذا ما نفع خبري اهلج 


واذا ما نفع تعالي ارقدي عندي في البيت






واذا ما نفع ادعي الله يهديه


واذا ما نفع بلغي عليه الشرطه 

هههههههه


سوري 


واذا ما نفع احرقي سيارته 
واذا ما نفع قصي نعاله 
واذا ما نفع احرقي كناديره
واذا ما نفع ضيعي غترته وفنايله

واذا ما نفع احرقي العايله بكبرها



والله الله يعينج اتذكريني بربيعتي صارلها 4سنوات متزوجه وبعدها عذراء الله يعينكم

----------


## *الريمة*

الله يستر عليج ويفرج همج صدقها البنت اللي قالت لج اقري البقرة وحد يقول لو تقرينها يوميا لمدة 21 يوم متواصل تتحسن ظروفج وايد وايد ... انتي ليش ما تكلمين ريلج وتتناقشون مع بعض في هالموضوع واذا تحسين ان الكلام المباشر والنقاش ما بينفع اكتبي له رسالة وخليه يقراها يوم انتي محد يعني تكونين عند اهلج عشان ما ينحرج وخليه يرد عليج بنفس الطريقة اذا هو من النوع الخجول....
يمكن هو مغصوب عليج مثلا ،، يعني معرس عشان يرضي هله فقط؟؟
يمكن هو يحب حد مثلا قبلج ومب قادر ينساها؟
يمكن هو عنده مشكله جنسية او عضوية؟؟
يمكن عنده مرض جنسي الله يعافينا وما يبا يعاديج؟؟
وعطيه الامان عشان يصارحج 
انتي من حقج انج تعرفين انتي مش زوجة ع الورق فقط والا جدام الناس لازم تتناقشون مع بعض.. الموضوع ما ينسكت عنه

----------


## misslord

الله يكون في عونج اختي صدق غريب هالريال أكيد في سر فالموضوع .. الله يشفية ويسعدج يا رب

----------


## بيبي كيوت

الحمدلله يالغاليه..الله فرج همج...والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح والحياة المليئه بالسعاده...
والله اني دوم افتح الموضوع اترياج اتردين..والحمدلله غناتي...

----------


## ×أم نواري×

الله يرزقج بولد الحلال الي يحبج و يقدرج ..

----------


## روح_القلب

الله يعيييينج فديييييييييييييتج ويصلح باله الغلا فبداية كل زواج وخصوصا اذا كان تقليدي يبالكم وقت لين ماتتعودون عبض ويمكن ريلج من النوع الي مايتأقلم بسرعة بعد اقولج تقربي منه وانشاءالله بيتغير فديتج......
الله يوفقج.........

----------


## ملح مكتت

اختي يلسي ويه وارمسة بس موعالطول قعدي سايسية سولفي علية مدحية ضحكي وياه اكيد في البداية ماراح يبادلج ولايرد بس تمي ماه جيفة مخويتنه لين تحسينه خلاص ارتاح لج افتحي موضوع بطريقة لطيفة صدقيني ريال شرات الياهل مجرد كلام الحلو والمدح بيطخ مع الوقت حتى للحظتي انه ماتلقين رد بس هم استمري عالطريقة صدقيني بتكتشفين اشياء وايد منه وبصارحج هوبنفسة بس زي ماقلت لج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الله يفـــــــــــرج همـــــــــــج عزيزتي
الصراااااحه حالـــــــــــــتج واااااااايد صعــــــــــبه


الله يهـــــــديهم أهله ،، الغلطــــــــــه من اهله دام انهـــــــم يعرفون انه ولدهم مش من النووع اللي الواااااحد يقدر يتفاهـــــــم وياااااه ،، المهم ماينفــــــــع (( لو )) ألحـــــــــين // خلاص كل شي صااااار ،،

عليـــــــج بقياااام الليل وادعيله بالهـــــــــــدايه ،، وعليـــــــج بقراءة سورة البقـــــــــره صدقيني ومابتنـــدمين ،،

واذا حسيتي تم على هالحااااااال ،، كراااااامتج فوق كل شي وانتي انساااانه عندج احاسيس ومشااااعر ملج حاااااايه اتمين ويه شخص جي يعاااااملج

وربي يفرج ضيقـــــــــــــــتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *صباح الخير خواتيه 
> في البداية اعتذر عن التقصير في الردود عليكن 
> حابة اشكر كا من تعنى وكتبليه رد سواء بأسداء نصيحة أو اعطاء حل أو حتى دعوة حلوووة 
> عساها في ميزان حسناتكن 
> بخصوص موضوعي 
> النهاية انكتبتلي فياه 
> وخذت حريتي منه 
> قبل اسبوع خلعته في المحكمة 
> من بعد رده (( ان طلاق ما بيطلقنيه ))
> ...


الحمــــــــــــدالله الحمــــــــدالله ريحتيــــــــــــــنا
هذا هو الحل الصواااااااااااب


ونصاااااااايحج درر

ربي يرزقج بالزوج اللي يعوضـــــــــــــج عن اللي عااانتيـــــــــــــــه ويغرقج بالمحــــــــــــــبه واهتمااااااااامه

----------


## عمري زايد

الله يعينج حبيبتي ما عند غير تدعيله الله يسهل ويسر امركم ...

----------


## fantk_z3ab

يالله فديتج والله .. الله يعوضج الخييــــــــــر يارب .. ويرزقج على قد نيتج .. 

^____^

----------


## أم رشودي

الله يعوضج خير الغاليه

----------


## إماراتية7

الله يعوضج خير حبوبه ..

----------


## عيون زوجي

ممكن ايكون عنده شي ومخبينة عليش بس نصيحتي لج انج اقولي لواحد من اهلج عارف وفاهم هاشي عندي كلام وايد ودي اقلوله الله يوفج ويهديه

----------


## shoshouae

الله يعينج

----------


## بنت_ الدار

الله يعوضج عوض خير وصبرتي والحمدالله ربي انج نلتي حريتج وارتحتي من الهم والتفكير

----------


## احبني موت

> وردة جاسم 
> صباح الخير خواتيه 
> في البداية اعتذر عن التقصير في الردود عليكن 
> حابة اشكر كا من تعنى وكتبليه رد سواء بأسداء نصيحة أو اعطاء حل أو حتى دعوة حلوووة 
> عساها في ميزان حسناتكن 
> بخصوص موضوعي 
> النهاية انكتبتلي فياه 
> وخذت حريتي منه 
> قبل اسبوع خلعته في المحكمة 
> ...


الله يعوضج خير ويرزقج على قد نيتج
والكلام الي قلتيه صح..والله يسعدج في حياتج

----------


## Miss Cat

:Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------


## dnyailwalah

انشاءالله الله بيعوظج فديتج 

والله مايغفل عن عبده

----------


## um hind

لازم اهلج يدخلون بالموضوع لان 6 شهور مب شويه

----------


## [·العنيــدهـ·]

الله يوفقج يارب

ويعوضج عووض خيرر

----------


## راعيت zo6

يمكن ريلج كان مغصوووب ع العرس..........الله يهديه بس انتي لازم اتخبرين امج ع الاقل مب تسكتين الوضع مب طبيعي

----------


## هز الرحيل

الله يعوضج ان شاء الله

----------


## كلي ولع ودلع

الله يكتب الي فيه خير لج في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## أم منــصور

فديتج و الله الغاليه بقولج شي انتي ذكرتيني بوحده كانت عندي مشكلتها و اخر شي اكتشفنا ان عنده ضعف جنسي و يخاف من هالتجربه و ان شاء الله ما تكونين نفسها

شوفي حبيبتي لا تستحين من ريلج قعدي معاه قعدة مصارحه و قولي له هل جسمي مب مغري بالنسبه لك عشان جي ما تلمسني او اني ما استاهل اكون زوجه لك او في حياتك حد غيري
و كلميه بصراحه قولي له العلاقة الزوجيه اساس الحياة اذا انا ما داشه خاطرك ليش اتزوجتني هل اهلك غصبوك او شو السالفه 
و بكل هدوء حاولي انتي تبدين تلمسنه مافيها شي و حاولي تتقربين اكثر و اكثر يمكن يتعود عليج و الخوف الي فيه يروح و تعيشون حياة الازواج 

عمر الفلوس ما كانت كل شي بالدنيا المادة شي و السرير شي ثاني مختلف تماماً عن الفلوس
الله يوفقج و طمنينا عليج

----------


## عنكب

ماعرف والله 

بس الله ايسر امرك وسهل دربج

----------


## الفوشية

الغاليه الله يعينج انصحج نصيه اخويه دشي قوقل وكتبي دكتوره فوزيه الدريع وكتبيلها قصج ونشالله اتساعدج

----------


## يا طيب القلب

الصراحة أحييج على صبرج 6 شهور .ز المفروض هذى الفترة أحلى أيام العمر حرام يضيعها فى الطناش والخرابيط مالته..
الموضوع ما ينسكت علية يلسي وياه وكلمية بحكمة وقوليلو (إذا ماعرفت شوفيك ألحين وليش تسوي ويياي جية -بخبر أهلى - لأن نفسيتى تعبت خلاص وما أقدر أتحمل .. إذا ماتبانى ليش تزوجتنى ) ومن هذا الكلام ..والله يهدية ..

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

الله يعينج.. بس لازم تكون بينكم جلسة مصارحة..
حاولي

----------


## نبض العين

تستاهلين كل خير اختي والله انشاء الله بيعوضك عوض خير في الدنيا والاخره انشاء الله

----------


## لغز

يمكن عين اوحسد اقري سوره البقره باستمرار استشيري شيخ ثقه ومعروف يرشدك لصواب واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب اقروا الاذكار وخليه يحصن نفسه

----------


## ورد -جوري

أختي أنصحج تتداركين الوقت وتخبرين أهلج لان الريال مستحيل تكون عنده حرمه حلاله في بيته وما يقرب صوبها الا اذا كان مريض او حد مسويله شي وانشالله الله يصلح الامور بس لا تسكتين ع الوضع لانج انتي الخسرانه الماده مب كل شي والعمر ما يتعوض وانشالله تنحل مشكلتج

----------


## عيون السهارى

والله ما اعرف شو اقولج بس تعرفين حاول مره ومريتن ومليون .. 

اتصنعي المرض او اي شي .. سوي اي شي يشده لج او سيروا غيروا جو في اي مكان ..
بس لا تخبرين اهلج الحين اصبري شوي وان شفتي خلاص ماشي فايده خبري اول شي امج او اخوج يكلمونه لا تخبرين سيده ابوج .. لان انا احس الانه الابوه شوي متعصبين وما يرضون على بناتهم .. خلي امج ترمسه او اخوج ..

وشوفي شو يستوي .. 

وان شاء الله ربج ما يخيبج ..

----------


## redmoon

لو مكانج ما اظايج

المسمى متزوجه بس عايشه حياة العزابيه شو تبين بعد

ليش تبينه يدخل عليج لا تلوعين جبدج وعيشي حياتج خصوصا انه مغرقنج بالفلوس يعني لو فقير او مستواه عادي بقولج اطلقي يمكن تلقين احسن بس بهالزمن ما بتحصلين احسن

----------


## khaleejiya

مادري شقول لج اختي...الله يعينج

----------


## khaleejiya

> بالنسبة لقصة انه مغصوب الي اعرفه وكل الي حوله اكدوا لي انه مختارني بالأسم وكان وايد مصر عليه 
> بالرغم ان عائلتنا ماشالله فيها وايد بنات من ناحية امه ولا من ناحية ابوه 
> بس هوه قالهم ابى فلانه ((( الا هييه انا )))
> وبالنسبة للعجز أنا بعد فكرت فيها ،،،، ولكن خواتي انا ها الشيء آخر همي 
> الوحده شو تبى من الريال غير انه يكرمها ويحترمها ويعز مقدارها وتحس انه يباها 
> هب تحس ان وجودها في حياته كالعدم ،،،
> انا يوم اكون متضايقة آخر انسان افكر فيه اخبره هو لأنه ما يهتم 
> ما احس لوجودي اهمية في حياته 
> هوه يقولي انا اباج وانا مختارنج 
> ...


ليش ماتصارحينه بهالرمسه؟ رمسيه يا اختي لازم يكون مابينكم حوار حاولي وياه مره وثنين وثلاث
اختي يمكن يكون عاجز مثل ماقلتي ومستحي فيالس يتهرب
في وحده كانت منزله موضوع بالمنتدى انه ريلها مايدخل عليها ويوم رمسته تحجج بأنه فيه شي فيها مب عاجبنه ويبا الطلاق تصوري
المهم في النهايه صارحته وصارحها ان المشكله كانت فيه هو 
والحين صايرين سمن على عسل ماشالله عليهم
علشان جيه ارجع واقول لج رمسيه

----------


## الأصالة

اوووووويه شيء يخوف والله

الله يهديه 

وييسرلج امورج 

خبري امج او اي وحده كبيره في العائلة

----------


## حنكوووشة

دام السالفه انتهت على خير ....

الله يوفقج في حياتج يا رب

----------


## Style Bébé

اختي اتصدقي واستغفري الله .. 

ترا قله الصدقة والاستغفار .. تاثر

----------


## عجمان الخير

الله يصبرك يا اختي العزيزة واكثري من الدعاء عسى ربنا يفتح عينه على حقيقة ظلمه لج و خذيه بالين والمسايسة وافتحي القرآن فيى بيتكان شاء الله يبعد عنك شياطين الأنس و الجن

----------


## عجمان الخير

الله يصبرك يا اختي العزيزة واكثري من الدعاء عسى ربنا يفتح عينه على حقيقة ظلمه لج و خذيه بالين والمسايسة وافتحي القرآن فيى بيتك ان شاء الله يبعد عنك شياطين الأنس و الجن

----------


## RAK violet

الله يعوضج حبيبتي 
بس هو ليش ما بغى يطلقج دام انه ما يباج؟؟؟
ما عرفتي مشكلته؟؟؟
عندنا سالفة استوت لوحدةمن فريجنا تمت ويا ريلها 5 سنوات وما دخل عليها 
يوم طلقها امه ما بغتها لانها ما تحمل وفيها عيب 
وهي ولا قالت شي لاهلها خايفة ومثل ما قلتي عسبت انهم اهل 
بس لما يو يخطبونها عقب قالتلهم انها بكر انصدموا اهلها 
ضيعت سنين عمرها بس عسب العادات والتقاليد والاعراف 
ريلها ما كان يقدر من الاساس على الزواج لانه بالاصل عنده عجز كلي 
وهذا هو قاله لامه عقب ما تزوجت حرمته حد ثلني وحملت الحمدلله وهو لين الحين ما اتزوج وعرف الحق وقال لكل الناس عن حالته عسب محد يقوله عرس

----------


## ام رشودي@@

الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## زهور العمر

> وردة جاسم
> صباح الخير خواتيه
> في البداية اعتذر عن التقصير في الردود عليكن
> حابة اشكر كا من تعنى وكتبليه رد سواء بأسداء نصيحة أو اعطاء حل أو حتى دعوة حلوووة
> عساها في ميزان حسناتكن
> بخصوص موضوعي
> النهاية انكتبتلي فياه
> وخذت حريتي منه
> قبل اسبوع خلعته في المحكمة
> ...




تقولكم الريال خلعته يعني انتهت سالفتهم ..

وانا اقدم لج كل احترام انج فكرتي بحياتج قبل ما تدفنين عمرج فمثل هالعلاقه اللي مالها معنى ..

ومثل ما قلتي بعض البنات يحسبون عمارهم مصلحات اجتماعيات .. شافوا الريال فيه عيب بيضرهم قالوا لا بنغيره .. ونسوا ( ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) .. وضيعوا عمرهم وسنينهم عالفاضي ..

الله يعوضج خير اختي وبالتوفيق لج يارب

----------


## كتكووتة

أكيد يوزوه بالغصب .. يمكن عنده وحده.. وحالفلها انها ما يلمسج .. الله أعلم

----------


## um_abduallah

مادري شو اقولج الصراحة غضة صدق والله يعيينج بس نصيحتي لج اصبري اشوي لاتستعيلين وتخبرين اهلج اول شي يوم بيي ايلسي وياه وقوليله بغيت ارمس بموضوع وافتحي الموضوع وياه وارمسي قوليله انته مغصوب عليه والا شو سالفتك شو اللي تباه بالضبط انا مب مزوجه عشان الفلوس والماديات وانا ماتهمني هالسوالف شو في خذي وعطي وياه في الكلام حاولي تسحبين الكلام منه قوليله اذا ماتباني ارمس بس لاتعاملني بهالطريقة شوفي شو رده وعقب اتصرفي بحكمة وعقل وطمنينا عليج والله يخفف عنج الغالية

----------


## um_abduallah

سوري توني ادري انه السالفة انتهت يالله الحمدلله الله فكج منه وان شاء الله يرزقج بولد الحلال اللي يستاهلج الغالية

----------


## um_7am00d

تستاهلين كل خير وعسى الله يعوضج بالريال الزين ...

----------


## جميرية123

الصبر زيييييييييييين غناتي

شلي الطلاق من بالج

لازم تيلسين وياه و تفهمين شو مشكلته

----------


## ميمي*-*

الله يعينــــــج يآرب ويفرج همج

----------


## غلادبى

اناعنديه صديقتيه كانت تعانى من نفس الموضوع بالضبط اتصوروا....تمت كاتمه

السريمكن 10سنوات ويقوللها ماابغى اجرحج كل مره وكل مره

وبعدين الحرمه ماصرفهاخبرت عليه ثره فيه عجزجنسى .

وتم يقوللها وياج مااقدرلكن برع عادى وهوجذاب.

بعدين انكشف امره وتم يتعالج لين الله شافاه

ويابوعيال ماشاءالله ويوم حملت اسغربت من عمرها مسكينه.

ممكن ريلج فيه نفس الشيى ومستحى انه يصارحج.

----------


## فطومـة

الله يعوضج خير اختي وربي يخلي لج الوالد وخوانج ويفرحون فيج من يديد 

 :Sob7an:   :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## bint mother

والله قصتج اتعور القلب 

الله يهديه يارب 

والخوات ان شاء الله بفيدونج

----------


## 3athaB

الله يسدج ويرزقج بالريال الصالح اللي يحفظج ويصونج

----------


## مرت المهيري

الريال اللي هله يغصبونه على وحدة ما يباها او عنده حبيبة قبل العرس ما يقدر يتقبل غيرها هذا اللي اعرفه واسمعه ا

----------


## حرمة سيف

يمكن عاجز ومستحي يقول فيتصرف جي

الله يعينج حبيبتي صدق قهر من قلب

----------


## الكوسيه

لبنيه تطلقت خلااااااااااااااااص

----------


## حرمة سيف

السمـوحه مانتبهت لردج الاخير عزيزتي

الله يعوضج الي احسن منه يارب

----------


## awashy

الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## YOYO_UAE

الله يعوضج بالي احسن عنه اب مليوووون مره =)

----------


## فطوم84

الله يعوضك خير ان شالله

----------


## Hno0odah

الغاليه موضوع عذريتج لازم حد من اهلج يعرفه .. هب عشان شيء بس عشان مصلحتج 
يعني خبري اختج ولا الوالده اذا انت اقريبه منها وايد 
ولا بلغي اي حد قريب منج 

وموضوع ريلج وتجاهله لج .ز والله ما اعرف شو اقول غير الله يهديه .. وما لج الا بالدعاء وقراية سورة البقره

----------


## Hno0odah

سوري ما نتبهت 

يلا الله يعوضج باللي اخير منه

----------


## $العامرية$

الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## salamaaaaa

الله يوفقج بحياة يديدة كلها سعاده ويرزقج بريل يعوضج عن القهر اللي عشتيه ..

----------


## *أم شهد*

الله يوفقج دنيا وآخره ،،،،،

----------


## moonallail

صج والله مشكله
رب يساعدج إنشاله
وإنشاله تلقين الحلول من الخوات
المزوجات

----------


## moonallail

سمحولي انا رديت على بالي بنت بعدها
بعدين انتبهت إنها تطلقت
السموحه

----------


## memogirl

> الصرااااحه قصج تعور القلب يا ختيه لازم اتخبرين حد من أهلج لوو اسبوووع مب مشكله لكن ست شهووور ووواااايد يمكن هو عنده مشكله عضووويه ومستحي يقولج اخذيه باليين اول شئ وحاولي وياااه بالطيب اذا ما نفع دخلي حد من خوااانج والله يسعدج الغاليه ...


الله يسخره لج

----------


## memogirl

> سمحولي انا رديت على بالي بنت بعدها
> بعدين انتبهت إنها تطلقت
> السموحه

----------


## قلب غاليها

الله يشفيه ان شاء الله وربي يسر امورج حبيبتي عليج بقراءه سورة البقره وكثري من الاستغفار وان شاء الله الله يصلح حاله والله يهنيكم مع بعض ويبعد عنكم كل عين ياااااااااااااااارب العالمين

----------


## أم جويرية

عليك بالدعاء والتودد والتقرب اليه 
*عسى ربي يفرج كربتك عاجلا غير آجل*

----------


## أم جويرية

*اوه يا بنات سوري البنت اتطلقت
ربي يعوضها خير*

----------


## أدري بـ شري

*
يمكن هو حد جابرنه كان عالعرس و هو ما يبا....

لكن المشكلة إنه علّف حياة إنسانه ثانية معاه و حم عليها...على حساب راحته..

يا بنت الناس..بعدج صغيرة....لا تضيعين وقت..لاقي لج حل,,,لكن لا إتمين معلقة...*

----------


## مرت المحامي

ريلج يمكن تعرض لشي فصغره , لأنه سالفتج جد غريبه ,أو أنه مريض نفسي أكيد فيه شي لأن حتى الرياييل إلي ش***هم قليله ما يسون مثل ريلج!!
انتي لازم اتصارحينه بهذا الشي وبهدوء يمكن فيه شي لأن الموضوع واااااااااااايد حساس عيل ليش متزوج؟؟؟ وأعتب عليج بعد ليش ما سألتوا عنه قبل الزواج ..يعني عادة شينه أنه فشهر العسل يطلع ويخليج ... شوفي إذا ما نفع الكلام وياه تقدرين تتطلقين بعد ما تستشيرين القاضي ...

----------


## مرت المحامي

خلاص اطلقت؟؟
مرات الفراق يكون هو الحل الوحيد ..
الله يعوضج بداله..

----------


## ورود الثلج

شكله مغصوب عليج 

الله يعين

----------


## الملكة22

الله يكون في عونج ان شاء الله والله يعوضج خير ويصبرج على ما ابتلاج

----------


## الأصالة

يعني هو ما يتمنى انه يكون عنده طفل

قوليله هذا الكلام وشوفي ردة فعله

----------


## حزمة مشاعر

باختصار هذا واحد معمول له عمل والله تعالى اعلم0000000000000

لاتخلين ريلج وشغلي البقره واقريها بصوت مسموع ------

والله يفرج لج

----------

